# What Manga have you read today? Vol.2



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2012)

Due to the latest prunings, we're being a bit more careful in letting threads go beyond 500 pages.


*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.60) *[END]*
_Frogman_ (Ch.23)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.92)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.12-14)
_Night Wizard Variable Witch_ (Ch.3-4)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.37)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.10)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.32)


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

-Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
-Black Behemoth


----------



## Delicious (Mar 30, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
Fairy Tail 277
Nisekoi 20


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 30, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
Fairy Tail 277
Nisekoi 20
Medaka Box 140
The World God Only Knows 183
Freezing 69
The Breaker: New Waves 65
Air Gear 351


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.148)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.35)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.377-379)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.140)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.1)
_Ratman_ (Ch.25-26)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.296)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 30, 2012)

Beelzebub 150
Nisekoi 20
Freezing 67-69
Medaka Box 140
The Breaker: New Waves 65
Fairy Tail 277
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
The World God Only Knows 183


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2012)

Bezzlebub 100


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

_Freezing 65.5 - 69

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469

The Breaker: New Waves 65

Birdy the Mighty II 1 - 4_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2012)

*Today:*


_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.33)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.276-277)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.469)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.20)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.183)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 140
Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai chap. 1-8
Fairy Tail chap. 276-277


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 11 and 12


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 31, 2012)

*I Fell in Love for the First Time Chapter 1-4[Full]*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 31, 2012)

Fairy tail chapter 277.

Air gear chapter 351.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 31, 2012)

_Bakuman_ 173
_Fairy Tail_ 277
_Skip Beat_ 180-186


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 13


----------



## Klammo (Mar 31, 2012)

Fairy Tail chapter 277


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Fairy Tail 277

Magic Knight Rayearth Vol. 1-6


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 31, 2012)

Bakuman 173
Magi 87


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 14


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 31, 2012)

Bakuman 173
Fairy Tail 277
Death Sweeper 1 - 3
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 137
I Am a Hero 69 - 93
Kyou kara Hitman 17
Star Children 1
Gaku - Minna no Yama 2 - 4
Drifters 27
Yami no Aegis 1 - 38


----------



## Delicious (Mar 31, 2012)

Bakuman 173
Code:Breaker 169
Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou 1-49


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Code:Breaker chap. 6-14
Binbougami ga! chap. 1-6
Freezing chap. 66-70
Accel World chap. 4-8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, 9.6


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 31, 2012)

Gintama 394
Code: Breaker 169
Bakuman 173
Magi 87
Pandora Hearts 67-71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.173)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.52-54)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.8-9)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.137)
_Little Jumper_ (Ch.1-12)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.7) *[/End]*
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.32)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 1, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 15-19


----------



## Morgan (Apr 1, 2012)

Tower Of God- chap.1 & continuing.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 1, 2012)

_Hapi Mari_ 31


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 1, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist 1 - 24


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 1, 2012)

Personant (One shot)
Apple (One shot)
Island (One shot)
Niseko Ch. 1
Double Arts Ch. 1


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 1, 2012)

Sekirei chap. 127
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari chap. 4
Another chap. 16
Another 0 chap. 1


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 2, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 177
Gamraran 134
Sket Dance 186-188
Code Breaker 169


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 2, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 177
Sekirei 127
Gamaran 134


----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2012)

_Yagyuu Hijouken Samon c.1
Feng Shen Ji c.2
XO Sisters c.6_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.7)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.357)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.177)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.20)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.127)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.18)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.18.5)


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 2, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 20-22 *[END]*

Quality manga is quality.


----------



## Billiexx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Rin-ne* - Rumiko Takahashi

I'm on Volume 1, Chapter 1, lol.
Reminds me of Bleach and Inuyasha combined.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 2, 2012)

Code Breaker 170
Good Ending 121
Anagle Mole 18


----------



## Dei (Apr 2, 2012)

OP lots of it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2012)

Bleach 390.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2012)

_Ikusa no Ko c.1
Brave 10 c.4-5
Claymore c.21-27
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3 Vol.1_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 2, 2012)

Seitokai Yakuindomo chap. 1-3
Accel World chap. 10
Maken-Ki! chap. 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_  (Ch1.49)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.121)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.7)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.8)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.21-25)


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2012)

Ao no exorcist 34


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 3, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist 34
Code: Breaker 170-171
Cage of Eden 147-149
Magi 88
GE-Good Ending 121
Final Fantasy XII 13


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 3, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari  27
Code Breaker 171
Magico 53
Ao no Exorcist 34
Cage of Eden 149


----------



## taydev (Apr 3, 2012)

_Psyren_. Just started.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

DCD chap. 5
Ao no Exorcist chap. 33-34
Zetman chap. 1-15
Sankarea chap. 4-26


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2012)

Velvet Kiss Ch.18-31

Rec 1 Ch.1-2

Onihime Vs. Ch.18-20

Ubel Blatt Ch.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2012)

*Today:*


_Dousei Chuu!_ (Ch.2)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.35)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.46)
_Josei Kyoufushou Taisaku Doumei_ (One Shot)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.10-11)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Omake)


----------



## Motochika (Apr 4, 2012)

Naruto Ch.581
Bleach Ch.487


----------



## Hariti (Apr 4, 2012)

_Bleach_ 487
_Naruto_ 581


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 4, 2012)

Bleach 487
Naruto 581
Magi 89


----------



## Stringer (Apr 4, 2012)

_Yagyuu Hijouken c.2-4
Shinobi no Kuni c.11
Gekiryuuchi c.1
Monster c.1
Niji Iro Togarashi c.1
Claymore c.28-35
Shingeki no Kyojin c.12-15_


----------



## Baby Joe (Apr 4, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 581
Bleach Ch. 487
Kuroshitsuji Ch. 4-5


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

Naruto 581


----------



## Delicious (Apr 4, 2012)

Naruto 581
Bleach 487
Ao No Exorcist 34


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Freezing chap. 71
Koimoku chap. 12
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 1
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 0, 0.5, 1
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 13


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

Beelzebub 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.34)
_Bleach_ (Ch.487)
_Darenimo Ienai_ (Ch.4-6)
_Frogman_ (Ch.43)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.12)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.65)
_Naruto_ (Ch.581)
_Needless_ (Ch.100)
_Pastel_ (Ch.128)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.32)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.52)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.8)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.16)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Motochika (Apr 5, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 380


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 380


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 5, 2012)

*Yesterday * 

Naruto 581
Bleach 487
Beelzebub 151
Magi 89
Tower of God 89
Gamaran 135
Zetman 1-48


*Today *

D. Gray Man 213
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 380
Zetman 49-119


----------



## Delicious (Apr 5, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 380
D.Gray-man 213
Beelzebub 151
Yotsuba&! 78
K-On! 53-65
That Future Is A Lie 27-31
Nisekoi 21
Wa! 16-17
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 14-16


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

Nisekoi 21
Zen Martial Arts Academy 22


----------



## Hariti (Apr 6, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 87


----------



## Morgan (Apr 6, 2012)

D.Gray Man 213 and TOG 71


----------



## Imagine (Apr 6, 2012)

KHR 380

DGM 213

Toriko 170 - 182


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2012)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.10)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.87)
_Boku wa Mari no naka_ (Ch.1)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.24)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.26)
_Kanojo ni Naritai_ (One-Shot)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6; Ch.9)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.21)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.13)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.3)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.16)


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 6, 2012)

Frogman 44
Hitman Reborn 380
Koimoku 12
Area no Kishi 87
Nisekoi 21
Toriko 182
Zen Martial Arts Academy 22
Beelzebub 151
Gamaran 134-135
Buyuden 50
Hajime no Ippo 972
The Breaker: New Waves 66
The World God Only Knows 184
Pajama na Kanojo 5-6
Frogman 44-45
Fairy Tail 278


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 6, 2012)

Fairy Tail 278
Claymore 125
The Breaker: New Waves 66
The World God Only Know 184
Nisekoi 21
Zetman 120-177 (How did I not read this before??)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Claymore* _Ch.125_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2012)

Fairy Tail 278
The Breaker: New Waves 66
Aphorism 18-19


----------



## Hariti (Apr 6, 2012)

_Fairy Tail_ 278
_Reborn!_ 380
_Skip Beat!_ 187


----------



## Delicious (Apr 6, 2012)

Fairy Tail 278
K-On! 66-74
Kangoku Gakuen 30-31
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to 1-10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 14
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 2-20
Freezing chap. 72


----------



## Stringer (Apr 6, 2012)

_Blood and Steel c.17
Gekiryuuchi c.2-6
Shingeki no Kyojin c.16-19_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.149)
_Hoken no Sensei_ (Ch.5)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.380)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.13)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.10)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.184)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.9)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.167-168)


----------



## Hariti (Apr 7, 2012)

_Bakuman_ 174


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 7, 2012)

Bakuman 174
Gintama 395
Medaka Box 141


----------



## Markness (Apr 7, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Volumes 73 and 74


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 7, 2012)

Freezing 72
Gintama 395
Bakuman 174
Buster Keel 24
Medaka Box 141


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 141
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari chap. 5
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 21-32
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2012)

*Today:*



_Bakuman_ (Ch.174)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.213)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.278)
_Frogman_ (Ch.44-45)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.140)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.17-18)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.90-91)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.141)
_Ojousama wa nigedashita_ (Ch.1-2)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.14-15)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.17)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.27)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.6)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.169-170)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.78)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.23-25)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.297)


----------



## Hariti (Apr 8, 2012)

_Aka no Yuuwaku_ One-shot


----------



## Stringer (Apr 8, 2012)

_Shingeki no Kyojin c.20-22
Gekiryuuchi c.7
Witches c.1-5
Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest c.114-115_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2012)

Buster Keel 24
Cage Of Eden 150
Aflame Inferno 50
Drifters 28
Medaka Box 15-30
Big order 7


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 8, 2012)

Cage Of Eden 150
Kimi no Iru Machi 178
Kuroko no Basket 128
Code Breaker 172


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 8, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 178
Code: Breaker 172
Magi 92
Cage of Eden 148-150
DragonBall SD 08


----------



## Delicious (Apr 8, 2012)

Gintama 374-375
Bakuman 174
Code:Breaker 172
Kuroko no Basket 1-25


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Nazo no Kanojo X chap. 1-12.5
Acchi Kocchi chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.50)
_Again!!_ (Ch.5)
_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.17-20)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.5)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.150)
_Hana no Iro_ (Ch.10-11) *[/End]*
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.358)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.37)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.178)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.128)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.27)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.16)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.13)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.3)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.28)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.13-13.5)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 9, 2012)

_Paladin c.41
Gekiryuuchi c.7
Vagabond vol.5 *Re-reading*
Harukaze Bitter Bop c.1
Witches c.6-10
_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2012)

Kuroko no basket 129
Medaka Box 31-43


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 9, 2012)

Kuroko no basket 129
Good Ending 122
Magi 90
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 28
Kurogane 29
Baby Steps 92


----------



## taydev (Apr 9, 2012)

Death Note ch. 1-13


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 9, 2012)

GE-Good Ending 122
Kurogane 29
Tower of God 90
Big Order 07
Magi 93
Berserk Vol. 5-7 (Reread)


----------



## Hariti (Apr 10, 2012)

_Boku kara Kimi ga Kienai_ 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.92)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.122)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.10)
_Sakuragi-sou e Youkoso_ (Ch.1)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.59)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.23)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.33)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 16
Acchi Kocchi chap. 2-6


----------



## Delicious (Apr 10, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 25-52


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 10, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 8-10 (Reread)
Gamaran 136


----------



## Morgan (Apr 10, 2012)

The god of High School.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 10, 2012)

*Toriko* volume 1


----------



## taydev (Apr 10, 2012)

Death Note ch. 14-30


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 10, 2012)

Silver Spoon 36
Magi 91-92
Gamaran 136
Happy Project 11


----------



## Stringer (Apr 10, 2012)

_Vagabond vol.6-7 *Reread*
Harukaze Bitter Bop c.2-4_


----------



## Delicious (Apr 10, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 53-114


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 10, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 278.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Freezing chap. 73
Highschool DxD chap. 15


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 11, 2012)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 122
Cage of Eden Chapter 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2012)

*Today:*


_Frogman_ (Ch.46)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.47)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.4)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.3-4)
_Happy Project_ (Ch.1-11)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.36)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.36)


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

Psyren, Chapter 100


----------



## Hariti (Apr 11, 2012)

_Naruto_ 582
_Say I Love You_ 1-7


----------



## taydev (Apr 11, 2012)

Death Note ch. 31-52
Naruto ch. 582


----------



## Delicious (Apr 11, 2012)

One Piece 663
Naruto 582
Bleach 488
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 381
Kuroko no Basket 115-129
That Future Is A Lie 32


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 11, 2012)

Naruto 582
Bleach 488
One Piece 663
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 381
Magi 94
Ratman 27
Freezing: First Chronicle 03
Freezing 73


----------



## haegar (Apr 11, 2012)

Naruto 582 

Bleach 488 

Shingeki No Kyoujin 32 

beginning GANTZ vol.1


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 12, 2012)

Naruto 582
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 381


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Freezing: First Chronicle chap. 3
Naruto chap. 580-582
Acchi Kocchi chap. 7-12
Jormungand chap. 1-24
Medaka Box chap. 142


----------



## Hariti (Apr 12, 2012)

_Bleach_ 488
_One Piece_ 663
_Reborn! _381


----------



## noonealive (Apr 12, 2012)

Jojo's bizarre Adventure 1-20
Zetman 177
Kuroko no Basket 1-45


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 12, 2012)

naruto chapter 582.

bleach chapter 488.

one piece chapter 663.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 381.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.19-22)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.39-40)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.6)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.32)
_Happy Project_ (Ch.12)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.6)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.76)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.4)
_Sakuragi-sou e Youkoso_ (Ch.2)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.32)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.7-9)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.34)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.8)


----------



## taydev (Apr 12, 2012)

Death Note ch. 53-67


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2012)

_Shingeki no Kyojin c.23-26
Vagabond vol.8 *Reread*
Niji Iro Togarashi c.2-4
Brave 10 c.12
Yagyuu Hijouken c.5 *[END]*
Madofuki Park *[One-shot]*_


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 12, 2012)

One Piece 663


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Project 12
Beelzebub 152
Toriko 183
Medaka Box 142
One Piece 663
Naruto 582
Bleach 488
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 381
Code Breaker 173
Buyuden 51


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2012)

_GANTZ vol 1-10_ (confusing but addictive read XD)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 12, 2012)

Code: Breaker 173
Freezing 91 
Beelzebub 152
Medaka Box 142


----------



## Delicious (Apr 12, 2012)

Jormungand Volume 1-6
Code: Breaker 173
Beelzebub 152


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Jormungand chap. 25-36
Freezing chap. 74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.150)
_Bleach_ (Ch.488)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.41) *[/End]* Weird ending for a weird series.
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.38)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.381)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.28)
_Naruto_ (Ch.582)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.71)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.5-6)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.11-12)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2012)

_The Swordsman c.10
Shingeki no Kyojin c.27-29
Vagabond vol.9-10 *Reread*_


----------



## taydev (Apr 13, 2012)

Death Note ch. 68-81


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 13, 2012)

Bakuman 175
The World God Only Knows 185
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 470
Shaman King Zero 05
Life is Money 09
Gintama 396
Freezing 91
Berserk Vol. 8-9 (Reread)


----------



## Delicious (Apr 13, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 470
Bakuman 175
Blood Parade 1-6
Sun-Ken Rock Gaiden - Yumin 1-3
Choku! 1-3
Jormungand Volume 8


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Highschool DxD chap. 16
Jormungand chap. 37-49
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap.1-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.175)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.3)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.3)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.142)
_Onna no Ko Keikaku_ (One Shot) 
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.15)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.4)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.185)


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 14, 2012)

Nurarihyon no Mago 198
Fairy Tail 279
Area no Kishi 88
The World God Only Knows 185
The Breaker: New Waves 67
Bakuman 175
Kimi no Iru Machi 179
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 470
Air Gear 352


----------



## Saturday (Apr 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail 279
Pokemon Adventures 370-372


----------



## taydev (Apr 14, 2012)

Death Note ch 83-94


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2012)

_Anagle Mole c.1
Vagabond vol.11-17 *Reread*
Shingeki no Kyojin c.30-32_


----------



## Furious George (Apr 14, 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist chapter 62


----------



## Delicious (Apr 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail 279
Fujimura-kun Mates 1-48
Nisekoi 22
Choku! 4-12


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail 279
Nisekoi 22
The Breaker: New Waves 67
Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 68-70
Kimi no Iru Machi 179
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 470
Berserk Vol. 10-11


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Fairy Tail chap. 278-279
Nazo no Kanojo X chap. 13-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.88)
_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.14)
_Freezing_ (Ch.66-74)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.48)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.16)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.470)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.138)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.22)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.40)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.45-46)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.35)
_Yume Tsukai_ (Ch.1-17)


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 15, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 130
Anagle Mole 19
Nisekoi 22
Diamond no Ace 74
Code Breaker 174


----------



## taydev (Apr 15, 2012)

Death Note ch 95-108 (end)
Kekkaishi ch. 1-5


----------



## Kezone (Apr 15, 2012)

Finished FMA and read the new Detective Conan chapters.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 15, 2012)

Sekirei 128
Freezing 75
Code: Breaker 174
Berserk Vol. 12-13


----------



## Delicious (Apr 15, 2012)

Code:Breaker 174
Kuroko no Basket 130
Monster 1-32


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Sekirei chap. 128
Freezing chap. 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2012)

*Today:*




_D-Frag!_ (Ch.140)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.179)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.47)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.129-130)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.12)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.128)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.1-8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.171)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2012)

_Feng Shen Ji c.2-6
Vagabond vol.18-25 *Reread*
Blue Heaven c.21-24 *[END]* _--> It was a great read, I thoroughly enjoyed it. A short and well-written story that stands out from most Seinen I've read so far. I recommand it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 16, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 279.


----------



## taydev (Apr 16, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 6-13


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 16, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 14-15 (Reread)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 17, 2012)

XO Sisters c.8
Zetman c.1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.151)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.29)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.359)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.20)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.17)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.72)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.32) [/End]
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.298)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2012)

claymore chapter 125.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 17, 2012)

Cage of Eden 151
GE - Good Ending 123
Kuroko No Basuke 130-133


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 17, 2012)

*Abara* volume 1


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 17, 2012)

GE - Good Ending 123
Kuroko No Basuke 132
Magi 94
Gamaran 137


----------



## taydev (Apr 17, 2012)

Kekkaishi 14-26


----------



## Sizel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tower of God 91


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just started reading Shingeki no Kyojin today, and I gotta say, it's unreal. It's already one of my favorite manga.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 17, 2012)

*Abara* volume 2 *[END]*


----------



## Delicious (Apr 17, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 131
Monster 32-122
Sun-ken Rock 96-97


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

Full House (Volume 1-7)
Vagabond (Chapter 1-30)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 17, 2012)

GE-Good Ending 123
Gamaran 137
Berserk Vol. 16-17 (Reread)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 33
Acchi Kocchi chap. 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2012)

*Today:*

_Boku to Senpai no Manken Katsudou Roku_ (One-Shot)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.279)
_Frogman_ (Ch.47)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.123)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.16-17)
_Iinari Princess_ (Ch.1)
_Prism_ (Ch.6.5 & EX2)
_Seven Sisters!_ (Ch.3)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 18, 2012)

_One Piece c.664
Battle Angel Alita c.1
Vagabond vol.26-29 *Reread*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: c.1-5_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

One Piece 664
Naruto new chapter ( dunno the number)
Bleach new chapter


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 18, 2012)

Naruto 583


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 18, 2012)

Naruto 583
Bleach 489
One Piece 664
Dragonball SD 09
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 382
Kurogane 30
Tower of God 91
Berserk Vol. 18-19 (Reread)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 18, 2012)

one piece chapter 664.

naruto chapter 483.

bleach chapter 489.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 382.


----------



## taydev (Apr 18, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 27-40


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Acchi Kocchi chap. 14
Kurogane chap. 0(One shot)
Kurogane chap. 1-30
Freezing chap. 76
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Miu-sama no Iu Doori chap. 3
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 17
Freezing: First Chronicle chap. 4 [*Complete*]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.489)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.7)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.20)
_Freezing_ (Ch.75-76)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.12)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.28-30)
_Metoraba_ (One-Shot; Part A-B) 
_Naruto_ (Ch.583)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.36)


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 19, 2012)

Buyuuden 52
Beelzebub 153
Naruto 583
One Piece 664
Bleach 489
Toriko 184
Kuroko no Basuke 133
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 382
Bakuman 176
Frogman 47-48
Sket Dance 190
To LOVE-RU Darkness 18.5
Freezing 76
Kurogane 30
Silver Spoon 37


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 19, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 382


----------



## taydev (Apr 19, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 41-50
Naruto ch. 583


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

Beelzebub 153
World Embryo 73-74
Bakuman 176
The God Of Highschool 49
Toriko 184


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2012)

_Battle Angel Alita c.2-5
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: c.6-11
Kangoku Gakuen c.33_


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 20, 2012)

Freezing 76
Toriko 176-184
Bakuman 176 (Final Chapter)
Beelzebub 153
Cloud 06
Soul Eater 97
Magi 95
Until Death Do Us Part 125-129
Berserk Vol. 20-21 (Reread)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.176) *[/End]*
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.21)
_Frogman_ (Ch.48)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.42)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.4)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.17)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Miu-sama no Iu Doori_ (Ch.3)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.17)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_  (Ch.18.5)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.17)


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2012)

Fairy Tail 280
The Breaker: NW 68
Kuroko no basket 133-134


----------



## taydev (Apr 20, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 51-57


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 20, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 280.

air gear chapter 353.

soul eater chapter 97.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 20, 2012)

One Piece 664
Naruto 583
Bleach 489
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 382
Fairy Tail 280
Bakuman 176 - END
Monster 122-164 - END
Beelzebub 153
Prison School 32-34
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 17
Blood Parade 7


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2012)

FT ch.280

Berserk ch.87


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2012)

Medaka Box 143


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 20, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 153.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Maken-Ki! chap. 42
Sankarea chap. 27
Medaka Box chap. 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.153)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_  (Ch.39-40)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.13)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.186)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.29-30)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2012)

Berserk ch.123


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 21, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 22-23 (Reread)
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 471
Gantz 361
Code: Breaker 175
Medaka Box 143
Gintama 397
The World God Only Knows 186
Fairy Tail 280
The Breaker: New Waves 68
Claymore 125.5


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 21, 2012)

One Piece 664 [4/18]


----------



## Spica (Apr 21, 2012)

Mairunovich 1-6 - Only commentary: "THAT BITCH."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.15)
_Esprit_ (Ch.15)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.280)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.5)
_Fu & Fu_ (Extras)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.48)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.131)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.92-93)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.143)
_Muramasa_ (Ch.9-12)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.9)
_Photo Kano - Your Eyes Only_ (Ch.4)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.27)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.19)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.172)
_Yume Tsukai_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 22, 2012)

*Chronicles of the Cursed Sword* volume 1
*Magical Record Lyrical Nanoha Force* volume 4


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 29
Kuroko no Basket chap. 1-13


----------



## Klammo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tower of God 1-17


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2012)

_Battle Angel Alita c.6-9
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: c.12-13
Monster c.3_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2012)

Zen Martial Arts Academy 23
Nisekoi 23
Cage of Eden 152


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 22, 2012)

vagabond chapter 302.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 23, 2012)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 11
Cage of Eden 152
Vagabond 302
Nisekoi 23
Magi 96
Kimi no Iru Machi 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2012)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.152)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.360)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.471)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.382)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.82)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.29)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.23)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.30)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Delicious (Apr 23, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 471
Gantz 361
20th Century Boys 1-249 - END
Code:Breaker 175
Kuroko no Basket 132-135


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Tales of Xillia SIDE;MILLA chap. 1


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2012)

Claymore ch.66-80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2012)

*Today:*



_Frogman_ (Ch.49)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.180)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.31)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2012)

Berserk ch.161-172


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

Onihime Vs chap. 21(I think)
Acchi Kocchi chap. 15
Freezing chap. 77


----------



## Heshimaru (Apr 25, 2012)

Today:

_Naruto - 559
Beelzebub - 0 (Pilot Chapter)
Beelzebub - 1
Beelzebub - 2
Beelzebub - 3
Beelzebub - 4_

I started Beelzebub today...


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 25, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 24-25
Tower of God 92
Noblesse 223
GE-Good Ending 124
Freezing 77
Btooom! 45


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Apr 25, 2012)

Negima ch. 325-330
King of Hell ch. 327-332


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.45)
_Corpse Party: Musume_ (Ch.17)
_Freezing_ (Ch.77)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.124)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.9)
_Himitsu No Ai-Chan_ (Ch.10)
_Kuroyome_ (Omake)
_Little Jumper_ (Ch.13)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.31)
_Mugen no Minamo ni_ (Ch.2)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.5)
_Needless_ (Ch.101)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.5)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.21-22)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 25, 2012)

Berserk ch.180-190


----------



## Klammo (Apr 25, 2012)

Tower of God 17-30


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

Kare Kano
Slam Dunk


----------



## taydev (Apr 25, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 58-65
Bleach ch. 1-15 (Got a long way to catch up ^_^)


----------



## Delicious (Apr 25, 2012)

Btooom! 45
Prison School 36-38
Nisekoi 23


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2012)

DCD chap. 6
Chou-Jigen Game Neptune - Megami Tsuushin chap. 1-2
Sekirei chap. 129
Zetman chap. 16-30


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2012)

Nurahiyon no Mago Chapter 0 (one-shot)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_Big Order_ (Ch.7)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai+_ (Ch.4)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.16)
_Himitsu No Ai-Chan_ (Ch.11-12)
_Kagemusha no Haite_ (One-Shot)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.2-4)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.129)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.37)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.299)


----------



## taydev (Apr 26, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 66-73
Bleach ch. 16-29


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 27, 2012)

again!! chapters 1-6.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2012)

Berserk ch.194-200


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.6)
_Freezing_ (Ch.78)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.41)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.18)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.17)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.46)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 27, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 26-27 (Reread)
Sekirei 129
Code: Breaker 176
Magi 97
Freezing 78
Vinland Saga 82
The Breaker: New Waves 69
Ratman 28
Gamaran 138


----------



## taydev (Apr 27, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 74-80
Bleach ch. 30-47


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Freezing chap. 78
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 18
Toriko chap. 180-184
Fairy Tail chap. 280, 280.5
High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!? chap. 3
Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto chap. 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.89)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.34)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.5)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.60)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.94)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.21)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.3-4)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.47)
_Ratman_ (Ch.27-28)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 28, 2012)

One Piece 665


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 383
One Piece 665
Bleach 490
Naruto 584
KissxSis 59-60
Area no Kishi 89
The Breaker: New Waves 69


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 28, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 6-8
Naruto 584
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 383


----------



## Stringer (Apr 28, 2012)

One Piece c.665
Kangoku Gakuen c.34-39
Battle Angel Angelita c.10-14
Magician c.1


----------



## taydev (Apr 28, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.81-95
Bleach ch. 48-65
Naruto ch. 584


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 28, 2012)

naruto chapter 584.

bleach chapter 490.

one piece chapter 665.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2012)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.490)
_Freezing_ (Ch.79)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.7-8)
_High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!?_ (Ch.3)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.23)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.383)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.4)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.30)
_Naruto_ (Ch.584)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.6)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.19)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari_ (Ch.5-6)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.9)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.14-17)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 30
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari chap. 6
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 19


----------



## Klammo (Apr 29, 2012)

Naruto 584
Bleach 490
One Piece 665
Toriko 185


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 29, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 28-29
Bleach 490
Beelzebub 154
Freezing 79
Magi 98
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 383
Naruto 584
One Piece 665


----------



## taydev (Apr 29, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.96-105
Bleach ch.66-86


----------



## Stringer (Apr 29, 2012)

Battle Angel Angelita c.15-20
Blood and Steel c.19
Gangsta c.1-5
Magician c.2-3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Kurogane chap. 31
Freezing chap. 79-80
Medaka Box chap. 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (ch.25)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.22)
_Freezing_ (Ch.80)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.141)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.144)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Imagine (Apr 30, 2012)

City of darkness ch.1-4


----------



## Hariti (Apr 30, 2012)

Bleach 490
Dengeki Daisy 47
Fairy Tail 280
Gantz 362
One Piece 665
Skip Beat! 188
Silver Spoon 38


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 30, 2012)

air gear chapter 354.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 30, 2012)

Paladin c.42
Battle Angel Angelita c.21-23
Gangsta c.6-9


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist chap. 35
Freezing chap. 81


----------



## haegar (May 1, 2012)

Dark Air ch 1-16


----------



## taydev (May 1, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.106-115
Bleach ch.87-107


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2012)

City of darkness ch.9-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.93)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.2)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.49)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.5-6)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.42)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.14)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.32)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.79)
_Yotsunoha_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Hariti (May 1, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist 35
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 70


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2012)

Berserk ch.201-210


----------



## taydev (May 1, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.116-126
Bleach ch.108-120


----------



## Soul (May 1, 2012)

Re-read Soul Eater, 87.
Pretty good one.


----------



## Imagine (May 1, 2012)

Houshin Engi ch.3-4


----------



## White (May 1, 2012)

Beelzebub ch.153
Noblesse ch. 21


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 1, 2012)

Gintama 398
Ao no Exorcist 35
Freezing 81
Medaka Box 144
Gantz 362
Kurogane 31


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2012)

The swordsman c.11
Gangsta c.10-14
City of Darkness c.1
Battle Angel Angelita c.24-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.35)
_Blue Friend_ (Ch.1-7)
_Blue Friend ~2nd Season~_ (Ch.1)
_Happy Project_ (Ch.13-14)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.48)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.107)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.78-80)
_Ten Yori Takaku_ (Ch.1-7)
_Yotsunoha_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2012)

Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 2
K-On! chap. 46-74


----------



## taydev (May 2, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 127-140
Bleach ch. 121-131


----------



## haegar (May 2, 2012)

Claymore ch 126


----------



## Delicious (May 2, 2012)

One Piece 665
Naruto 584
Bleach 490
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 383
Gantz 362
Noblesse 1 - 234
Code:Breaker 176
Beelzebub 154
Yotsuba&! 79
Fujimura-kun Mates 49
Ao no Exorcist 35
21st Century Boys 3-16 - END


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 2, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 383.

claymore chapter 126.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2012)

Freezing chap. 82


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2012)

Berserk ch.211-220

JoJo's bizarre adventure part 1 ch.1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Blue Friend ~2nd Season~_ (Ch.2-4)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.21)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.181)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.12)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.14)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.9)
_Zenryoku Otome_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Hariti (May 3, 2012)

_Dengeki Daisy _48
_Reborn!_ 383


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2012)

JoJo's bizarre adventure ch.6-10


----------



## taydev (May 3, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.141-161
Bleach ch.132-140


----------



## Stringer (May 3, 2012)

City of Darkness c.2-4
Battle Angel Angelita c.27-31


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2012)

JoJo's bizarre adventure  ch.11 - 20


----------



## Satsuki (May 3, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 375 - 383


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 3, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 281.


----------



## Delicious (May 3, 2012)

Fairy Tail 281
Nisekoi 24
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 18


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch.281

Claymore ch.82 - 85


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Maken-Ki! chap. 43
Freezing chap. 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2012)

*Today:*



_Freezing_ (Ch.81-82)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.361)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.70)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.66)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.24)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2012)

JoJo's bizarre adventure ch.21 - 30


----------



## Hariti (May 4, 2012)

_07 Ghost_ 83
_Fairy Tail _281


----------



## taydev (May 4, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.162-170
Bleach ch.141-155


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2012)

the breaker: new waves chapters 68-70.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.153)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.281)
_Freezing_ (Ch.83)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.29)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.43)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.32.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.300)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

*Girl Friends Chapter 1-10*
Goddamnit, every time I re-read this story I can't help but think about its fucking cute ending.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Denpa Kyoushi  23


----------



## Hariti (May 5, 2012)

_Kyou Koi wa Hajimemasu_ 1-10


----------



## Stringer (May 5, 2012)

Bloody Mary c.2-3
Kiba No Tabishounin c.1
Magician c.4-7


----------



## taydev (May 5, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.171-185
Bleach ch.156-170


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

*Girl Friends Chapter 11-20*
ANGST ANGST ANGST


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_REAL_ ch.61 - 66
_Gantz_ ch.343
_Holyland_ ch.121 - 160
_Blade of the Immortal_ ch.177 - 191


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

Acchi Kocchi chap. 16
Binbougami ga! chap. 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.153b-154)
_Corpse Party: Musume_ (Ch.18)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.6)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.125)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.6-7)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.43)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.94.5)
_Mismarca Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.9-12)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.9)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.97-98)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Hariti (May 6, 2012)

_Kyo Koi wa Hajimemasu_ 11-20
_Silver Spoon_ 39


----------



## Imagine (May 6, 2012)

JoJo's bizarre adventure part 1 ch.31 - 44 *End*


----------



## Basilikos (May 6, 2012)

*Houshin Engi* 79-125


----------



## taydev (May 6, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.186-200
Bleach ch.171-191


----------



## Delicious (May 6, 2012)

Prison School 39
Kuroshitsuji 1-4
Ordinary? 1-4 - END


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 7, 2012)

Freezing chap. 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ahiru no Sora_ (Ch.1-20)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.30)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.17-18)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.30)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.1)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.20-26) *[/End]*
_Freezing_ (Ch.84)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.9)
_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.6)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.49)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.8)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.25)
_Hoken no Sensei_ (Ch.6)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.21)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.73)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.38)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.19-22)


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch. 1 - 10


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 7, 2012)

Berserk Vol. 30-33
Magi 100
Cloud 7
Freezing 84
GE-Good Ending 125


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Read some Berserk (no real surprise there), but read my volumes that arrived on Friday.

The Eclipse in HD quality. Fan-fucking-tastic (Vol. 12-14).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2012)

Loads of Berserk.


----------



## Klammo (May 7, 2012)

Berserk volume 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Bitches be trippin Berserk.


----------



## Stringer (May 7, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.20
Raqiya c.1
Blade of the immortal c.1-2
Magician c.8-11
Bloody Mary c.4
Battle Angel Angelita 32-36


----------



## Imagine (May 7, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch. 11 - 15


----------



## Delicious (May 7, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 5-9


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 8, 2012)

freezing chapters 83 & 84.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2012)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.7)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.7)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Delicious (May 8, 2012)

Noblesse 235


----------



## Stringer (May 8, 2012)

Battle Angel Angelita c.37-40
Raqiya c.2-4
Magician c.12-16


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch. 16-20


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 8, 2012)

Medaka Box 144
Freezing 85
Berserk 298-327 (Reread)


----------



## taydev (May 8, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.201-213
Bleach ch.192-207


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Freezing chap. 85
Binbougami ga! chap. 8
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 31
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai chap. 23-25


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 9, 2012)

again!! chapter 7.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2012)

Berserk ch. 221 - 235

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch. 20 - 30


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 9, 2012)

I re-read ch. 521 - 526. I needed to freshen up my memory a bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.23)
_Freezing_ (Ch.85)
_Frogman_ (Ch.50)
_Little Jumper_ (Ch.20)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.20)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Satsuki (May 9, 2012)

One Piece 666


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 9, 2012)

naruto chaprer 585.

bleach chapter 491.

one piece chapter 666.


----------



## taydev (May 9, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.214-220
Bleach ch.208-228


----------



## Hariti (May 9, 2012)

_Bleach_ 491
_Kyo Koi wa Hajimemasu_ 59-80
_Naruto_ 585
_One Piece_ 666


----------



## Stringer (May 9, 2012)

Raqiya c.5-7
One Piece c.666
Magician c.17-24


----------



## Nook Rook (May 9, 2012)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Kamen Rider Spirits
Jetman Manga adaptation


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2012)

Naruto ch.585

One Piece ch.666

Berserk ch.231 - 243

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch. 30 - 40

Hitman Reborn ch.384

City of darkness ch.12

Toriko ch.186


----------



## Motochika (May 9, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 585
Bleach Ch. 491


----------



## SaskeKun (May 9, 2012)

Naruto 585
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 384


----------



## Delicious (May 9, 2012)

One Piece 666
Naruto 585
Bleach 491
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 472
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 384


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 9, 2012)

Noblesse 235
Tower of God 94
One Piece 666
Naruto 585
Bleach 491
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 472
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 384
Freezing 86-87


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Freezing chap. 86


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 10, 2012)

Bleach 491
Naruto 585
The Breaker: NW 60-65


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ahiru no Sora_ (Ch.21-28)
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.10)
_Balance Policy_ (Ch.6)
_Bleach_ (Ch.491)
_Freezing_ (Ch.86-87)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.9)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.384)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.13)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.9)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.14-15)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.31)
_Naruto_ (Ch.585)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.42)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.48)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.5)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 384.


----------



## taydev (May 10, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 221-226
Bleach ch. 229-245


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2012)

freezing chapers 85-88.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

Medaka Box 145
Beelzebub 155
Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna 19
Toriko 186


----------



## Delicious (May 10, 2012)

Beelzebub 155
Kuroshitsuji 12


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2012)

Berserk ch.244 - 245


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 20
Freezing chap. 87-88
Koimoku chap. 13
Binbougami ga! chap. 9
Medaka Box chap. 145
Freezing: Zero chap. 1


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch.40 - 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.155)
_Freezing_ (Ch.88)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.75)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.26-27)


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 11, 2012)

The Breaker: NW 66-70
Beelzebub 155
ID 145-149
Yureka 1-6


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 282.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

Fairy Tail 282
The Breaker NW 71


----------



## taydev (May 11, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch. 227-230
Bleach ch. 246-266


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 21-24


----------



## Hariti (May 11, 2012)

_Fairy Tail_ 282
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 384


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch.282

Kongou Banchou ch.84

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch.50 - 60


----------



## jNdee~ (May 11, 2012)

FT 282 ................


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 11, 2012)

The Worlds God Only Knows 187
Magi 101
Ratman 30
Gamaran 139
Code: Breaker 179
The Breaker: New Waves 71
Fairy Tail 282
Beelzebub 155
Freezing 88


----------



## Delicious (May 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail 282
Code:Breaker 177
Kuroshitsuji 13-17


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 12, 2012)

beelzebub chapters 154 & 155.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 12, 2012)

The Breaker: NW 71
Yureka ch7-15
The Legend of Maian 1-5
Fairy Tail 250-260


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Medaka Box_ (Ch.145)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.28)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.130)


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 2 ch.60 - 69 *End*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

*Pure Water Adolescence Chapter 1-8[Full?]*
Liars' Engagement was killing me.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 12, 2012)

the breaker: new waves episode 71.


----------



## taydev (May 12, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.231-241
Bleach ch.267-280


----------



## Divine Death (May 12, 2012)

*Tomoyo After: Dear Shining Memories* - Chapters 1-4 (end)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)

Binbougami ga! chap. 10-11
Sankarea chap. 28
Sekirei chap. 130
High School DxD chap. 16.5


----------



## Imagine (May 13, 2012)

Houshin Engi ch.5 - 10


----------



## Sorutoku (May 13, 2012)

None at all.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

*K-ON Vol. 6 Ch. 10*
Last chapter is next week?!


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 13, 2012)

Gamaran ch120-125
Yureka ch16-30
The Legend of Maian 6-10
Fairy Tail 261-265


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.24)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.282)
_High-School DxD_ (Ch.16.5)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.182)
_Nanako-san's Daily Life_ (Ch.5-9)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.13-14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.187)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 13, 2012)

freezing zero chapter 1.


----------



## Hariti (May 13, 2012)

_Fruits Basket_ 1-5 (rereading)


----------



## taydev (May 13, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.242-250
Bleach ch.281-300


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 13, 2012)

freezing chapter 89.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2012)

Freezing chap. 89
Asa Made Jugyou Chu! chap. 15.1-19.5

I was reading some light novels as well but that doesn't count as manga.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 13, 2012)

Gantz 363
Freezing 89
Sekirei 130
Cage of Eden 154


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ahiru no Sora_ (Ch.29-37)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.154)
_Freezing_ (Ch.89)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.362)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6;Ch.10)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.2)
_Soukai no Eve_ (Ch.1-6)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.32)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.173)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

rakia chapters 1-14.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2012)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 Chapter 1*
Not sure if it's complete, but whatever, I've been akin to read teacher-student yuris for a long time now.


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2012)

Houshin Engi ch.11 - 12

Claymore ch.86 - 90


----------



## SaskeKun (May 14, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 30-33


----------



## taydev (May 14, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.251-265
Bleach ch.301-311


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Sorairo no Hibiki chap. 2
K-On! Vol. 6 chap. 10
Freezing chap. 90-91


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2012)

Claymore ch. 91 - 100


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

freezing chapters 90 & 91.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.25)
_Freezing_ (Ch.90)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.7)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.11)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.28)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.25)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

crimson hero chapters 1-30.


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2012)

Claymore ch. 101 - 110

Berserk ch. 246 - 250


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 15, 2012)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 Chapter 2-17*
This story is such a tease!


----------



## jNdee~ (May 15, 2012)

Berserk chapter 1


----------



## taydev (May 15, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.266-271
Bleach ch.312-328


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

crimson hero chapters 31-66.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.23-24)
_Freezing_ (Ch.91)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.18)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.81)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.5)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.33)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Motochika (May 16, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 586
Bleach Ch. 492


----------



## Hariti (May 16, 2012)

_Bleach_ 492
_Fruits Basket_ 90-136[finished rereading]
_Naruto_ 586


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 586*


*Itoshii no Maid-Sama[One-shot]*

*Drip[One-shot]*

*Linkage[One-shot]*
That was cute as fuck.


----------



## taydev (May 16, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.272-280
Bleach ch.329-340


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 16, 2012)

naruto chapter 586.

bleach chapter 492.

one piece chapter 667.


----------



## Imagine (May 16, 2012)

Hitman reborn ch.385

Naruto ch.586

One Piece ch.667


----------



## Motochika (May 16, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.385


----------



## Delicious (May 16, 2012)

One Piece 667
Naruto 586
Bleach 492
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 473
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 383
Gantz 363
Noblesse 236
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 33
Nisekoi 25


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 16, 2012)

Naruto 586
Bleach 492
One Piece 667
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 385
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 473
Nisekoi 25
Gantz 363 
Freezing 91
Gintama 399
Gamaran 139-140


----------



## SaskeKun (May 16, 2012)

Naruto 586
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 385
Pandora Hearts 34-40


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

Battle Angel Angelita c.51-56
One Piece c.667
Magician c.25-27
Raqiya c.10-12


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai chap. 26
Asa Made Jugyou Chu! chap. 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.492)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.26)
_Domestic Love Syndrome_ (Ch.1-2)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_  (Ch.472-473)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.385)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.95)
_Naruto_ (Ch.586)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Imagine (May 17, 2012)

Toriko ch. 187

Claymore ch. 111 - 112


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 22


----------



## taydev (May 17, 2012)

Blach 341-371


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 18, 2012)

Naruto ch. 586
Bleach ch. 492
Gamaran ch. 126-130
Yureka ch. 31-40
The Legend of Maian ch. 11-15
Fairy Tail 266-270


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Happy Project_ (Ch.15-16)
_Nanako-san's Daily Life_ (Ch.10-15) *[/End]*
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.49)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Claymore ch. 113 - 120


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2012)

Holyland 161-182(finished)
Fairy Tail 283
The Breaker New Waves 72


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 18, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 385.

fairy tail chapter 283.


----------



## Stringer (May 18, 2012)

King of Wolves *[One-shot]*
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.1-6
Strain c.1
Battle Angel Angelita c.57-59
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.1
Ashita Dorobou c.1-2
Heat c.1-2
Fist of the North Star: Jagi Gaiden c.1-3
All Nude c.1
Shinobi no Kuni c.13


----------



## taydev (May 18, 2012)

Bleach 371-401


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 283

Kongou Banchou ch. 85

Claymore ch. 121 - 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.156)
_Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai_ (Ch.1-3)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.124-125)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.7)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.5)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.44)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.5)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.49)


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 19, 2012)

The Breaker: New Waves 72
Gintama 400
Fairy Tail 283
The World God Only Knows 188
Beelzebub 156
Tower of God 95


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2012)

Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto chap. 5
Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai. chap. 9
Kuroko no Basket chap. 14-16


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Claymore ch. 124 -126

Berserk ch. 251 - 260


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2012)

The Breaker vol 1-10 nightshift


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 19, 2012)

Reading volumes 3-6 of Dorohedoro that I've ordered


----------



## Delicious (May 19, 2012)

Gintama 376 - 400
Fairy Tail 283
Beelzebub 156
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! 19


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2012)

The Breaker - New Waves ch 1-72


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 19, 2012)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ c.91 - 110
_Wolf Guy_ c.94 - 117 (end)
_Holyland_ c.162 - 182 (end)
_Ichigo 100%_ c.94 - 98
_Homunculus_ c.135 - 155 (end)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 146
Onii-chan dakedo Ai sae Areba Kankei nai yo ne chap. 0


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai_ (Ch.4-9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.283)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.363)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.146)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.188)
_Yankano!_ (Ch.1)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Tsuchi (May 20, 2012)

Was reading Trinity Blood, but I completely forgot what chapter I'm on


----------



## taydev (May 20, 2012)

Bleach ch.402-437


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 20, 2012)

eureka seven: astral ocean chapter 4.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 20, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 41-43


----------



## Imagine (May 20, 2012)

Jojos bizarre adventure part 3 ch. 1 - 10


----------



## taydev (May 20, 2012)

Bleach ch.438-462


----------



## SaskeKun (May 20, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 44 + 45


----------



## Stringer (May 20, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.21
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.7-13
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.2-5
Ashita Dorobou c.3-9
Fist of the North Star: Jagi Gaiden c.4-5


----------



## Hariti (May 21, 2012)

_Area no Kishi _89-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ahiru no Sora_ (Ch.38-46)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.24)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.3)
_Dare ni mo Ienai_ (Ch.7) *[/End]*
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.50)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.10)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.1-2)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Sorairo no Hibiki_ (Ch.1-2)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.6)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.53)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.301)


----------



## Stelios (May 21, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch 283


----------



## Imagine (May 21, 2012)

City of darkness ch. 14

Jojos bizarre adventure part 3 ch. 11 - 15


----------



## taydev (May 21, 2012)

Kekkaishi ch.281-285
Bleach ch.463-479


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 21, 2012)

Sensei no Bulge - new Jump manga. Don't think it will last particularly long, but I like the art.


----------



## Delicious (May 21, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 474
Kuroshitsuji 18


----------



## Gin (May 22, 2012)

Berserk - Ch. 29 - 59.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.90)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction Desu_ (Ch.4.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.32)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.18)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.16)
_Soukai no Eve_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 22, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 32


----------



## Imagine (May 22, 2012)

JJBA part 3 ch. 16 - 20

Rave master ch. 1 - 10


----------



## taydev (May 22, 2012)

Bleach ch.480-492


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.94)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.6)
_Frogman_ (Ch.51)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.132)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.15)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Imagine (May 23, 2012)

Rave Master ch. 21 - 30

Naruto ch. 587

One Piece ch. 668


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 23, 2012)

*Blue Friend Chapter 1-7*
ANGST.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 23, 2012)

naruto chapter 587.

bleach hapter 493.

one piece chapter 668.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2012)

one piece 668
bleach 493
naruto 587
Aphorism 26


----------



## Satsuki (May 23, 2012)

One Piece 668


----------



## Motochika (May 23, 2012)

Naruto Ch.587
Bleach Ch.493


----------



## Stringer (May 23, 2012)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.18-20
One Piece c.668
Ashita Dorobou c.11
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.9


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.493)
_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.2)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.1-8)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.108)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.34)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.83)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.50-51)
_Naruto_ (Ch.587)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.12-13)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.12-19)
_Omamori Himari_  (Ch.50)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.36)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.10)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.302)


----------



## Excalibur (May 24, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn (Ch.386)
Akage ga Kiru! (Ch.1-4)
Sidooh (Ch.0-25)
Soul Eater (Ch.98)
Kimi no Knife (1-7)


----------



## Stringer (May 24, 2012)

XO Sisters c.9
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.21-26
Ashita Dorobou c.12-15
Fist of the North Star: Jagi Gaiden c.10-13
Usogui c.1


----------



## Delicious (May 24, 2012)

One Piece 668
Naruto 587
Bleach 493
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 386
Noblesse 237
Beelzebub 157
Kuroshitsuji 19


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 24, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 386.


----------



## Imagine (May 24, 2012)

666 Satan ch. 23 - 25 Long ass pages.

Rave Master ch. 41 - 50


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

Naruto chap. 583-587


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Evergreen_ (Ch.4)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.51)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.3)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Imagine (May 25, 2012)

666 Satan ch. 26 - 30

Rave Master ch. 51 - 60

Kongou Banchou ch.86


----------



## Kenzaki (May 25, 2012)

Usogui chapter 56
Zetman 174


----------



## taydev (May 25, 2012)

Rick Lee SOY ch.12


----------



## SaskeKun (May 25, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 46-64


----------



## Delicious (May 25, 2012)

Fairy Tail 284
Code:Breaker 178
Kuroshitsuji 20-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2012)

*Today:*



_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.12)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.6)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.39)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.189)


----------



## Kenzaki (May 26, 2012)

Usogui chapter 58


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 147


----------



## Imagine (May 26, 2012)

The Breaker ch. 7

Rave Master ch. 61 - 70


----------



## Delicious (May 26, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 39-47


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 26, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 284.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2012)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.284)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.364)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.474)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.386)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.61)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.13-14)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.147)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.33)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.26)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Ubereem (May 27, 2012)

Gantz 364
Berserk 327


----------



## Hariti (May 27, 2012)

_Fairy Tail_ 284
_Gantz_ 364
_Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth_ 12


----------



## Stringer (May 27, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.7
Sensei no Bulge c.1
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.10
Ashita Dorobou c.12-16
Heavy Mecha Blues *[Oneshot]*


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 48-50


----------



## Stringer (May 27, 2012)

Green Blood c.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2012)

*Today:*



_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.17)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.157)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.126)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.6)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.45)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.37-39)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.183)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.15)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.44)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.10)
_Needless_ (Ch.102)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.19-20)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.11)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.174)
_Yuricam - Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 28, 2012)

Maken-ki chap. 44


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 65-73
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 70-71


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2012)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.27-31
Blood and Steel c.22


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

*350 - 380 Bleach

Nana To Kaoru 75*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2012)

_Fullmetal Alchemist Vol. 3_


----------



## Delicious (May 28, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 51-67


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2012)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.1-12)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.25)
_F. Compo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Hiyoko Voice_ (Ch.1)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.74-75)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.33)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2012)

*Gunjo Chapter 1-10*
Wow.


----------



## Hariti (May 29, 2012)

_Dengeki Daisy_ 49


----------



## Patrick (May 29, 2012)

Gamaran 142
Kuroko no Basket 147-158


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2012)

*Today:*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.13)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.19)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.10)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.16)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.60)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.10)


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

Naruto 588
Bleach 494

GTO vol 11


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2012)

One Piece c.669
Omoide Emanon *[Oneshot]*
Emanon - Sasurai Emanon Episode: 1 c.1-3
Sasurai Emanon (_Sequel_) *[Oneshot]*


----------



## Motochika (May 30, 2012)

Naruto Ch.588
Bleach Ch.494


----------



## taydev (May 30, 2012)

Bleach ch.493-494


----------



## Motochika (May 30, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.387


----------



## Ico (May 30, 2012)

Gantz, Gantz and more Gantz


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 30, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! chap. 8
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 21


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 31, 2012)

naruto chapter 588.

bleach chapter 494.

one piece chapter 669.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 387.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.494)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.11)
_Naruto_ (Ch.588)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.27)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.8)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.21)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.14)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Vol.2 Omake)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 31, 2012)

air gear chapters 355-357.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2012)

Kurogane chap. 32
Naruto chap. 588


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.158)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.22-23)
_Working!!_ (Ch.99)


----------



## Stripes (Jun 1, 2012)

*One Piece* (650-669)
*Challengers* (1-18)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2012)

Evergreen chap. 1-5
Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai chap. 1-9
Medaka Box chap. 148
Binbougami ga! chap. 12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2012)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.326-338)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.155)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.5)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.12)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.387)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.17) *[/End]*
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.97)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.148)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.40)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.190)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 2, 2012)

_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ Special
_Silver Spoon_ 41


----------



## Stringer (Jun 2, 2012)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind c.32-45
Vagabond c.303
Pale Horse c.1
The Swordsman c.12
Emanon - Sasurai Emanon Episode: 1 c.4-6
Battle Angel Angelita c.60-63


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 2, 2012)

*Today:*

_All Rounder Meguru_ c.39 - 56
_Koroshiya 1_ c.1 - 101 (end)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

*Today:*

_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.66-67)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Delicious (Jun 3, 2012)

Code:Breaker 180
Sun-ken Rock 98-99


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2012)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.339-350)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.14)
_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.8)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.156)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Origin)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.285)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.127)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.13)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.184)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.20)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.34)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.27)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.24-26)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.9)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.20)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 4, 2012)

Fairy Tail 285
GE - Good Ending 127
Kimino Iru Machi 184
Code: Breaker 178-180
Zetman 178-180
D. Gray-Man 214
Medaka Box 148


----------



## Delicious (Jun 4, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 476
D.Gray-man 214


----------



## Stringer (Jun 4, 2012)

Emanon - Sasurai Emanon Episode: 1 c.4-8
Pale Horse c.2


----------



## Melvin290 (Jun 4, 2012)

-Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
-Black Behemoth


----------



## Hariti (Jun 5, 2012)

_Ao no Exorcist_ 36
_Viewfinder_ 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_Koimoku_ (Ch.14)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Delicious (Jun 5, 2012)

K-On! 75-76
Ao no Exorcist 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2012)

*Today:* 


_Air Gear_ (Ch.351-357) *[/End]*
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.95)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.14)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6; Ch.11)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.67)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.18)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Motochika (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto Ch.589
Bleach Ch.495


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 6, 2012)

One Piece 670


----------



## Hariti (Jun 6, 2012)

_Bleach_ 495
_Naruto_ 589
_One Piece_ 670


----------



## taydev (Jun 6, 2012)

Bleach ch.495


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto 589
Bleach 495
One Piece 670
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 388
Freezing 94-96
Ao no Exorcist 36
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 476
Magi 106
Green Blood 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto 589
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 388


----------



## Motochika (Jun 6, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 388


----------



## Delicious (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto 589
Bleach 495
One Piece 670
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 388


----------



## Hariti (Jun 7, 2012)

_Love so Life_ 39
_Reborn_ 388


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Beelzebub 159
Gangsta 14


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 8, 2012)

Big Order 9
Beelzebub 159
Tower of God 98
Nisekoi 28


----------



## Delicious (Jun 8, 2012)

Beelzebub 159
Nisekoi 28
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! 20


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Kongou Banchou 88
Magi 106


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 8, 2012)

Beelzebub chap. 159
Hetakoi chap. 52
Medaka Box chap. 149
Rosario+Vampire Season II chap. 54 
The Breaker: New Waves chap. 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn you comcast! No internet for nearly 48 hours. 


*June 6th:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.495)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.214)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.126-127)
_Freezing_ (Ch.92-96)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.20)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.589)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.28)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.5-13)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.38)

*June 7th:*

_Kurogane_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Stringer (Jun 8, 2012)

Battle Angel Angelita c.68-71
Brad Harley no Basha c.1-3
Paladin c.43-44


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2012)

Hibi Chocho 1-4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 8, 2012)

naruto chapter chapter 589.

bleach chapter 495.

one piece chapter 670.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 388.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.159)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.149)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.20)


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 9, 2012)

Akame ga Kill! chap. 15
Aphorism chap. 29
Koimoku chap. 14
Photo Kano chap. 2
Tail Star chap. 4
Team Medical Dragon chap. 78
Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai chap. 16
Usotsuki Paradox chap. 15


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 10, 2012)

Freezing chap. 92-97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2012)

*Today:* 

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.15)
_Dracu-Riot_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.286)
_Freezing_ (Ch.97)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.365)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.185)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.22)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.24)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.76)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.29)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.303)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 10, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 286.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2012)

Green Blood c.2
Shingeki no Kyojin c.34
Ashita Dorobou c.17
Wandering Island c.1-4
Dead Flowers  c.1-2 *[END]*
Freaks' Squeele c.17


----------



## Delicious (Jun 10, 2012)

Gantz 364-365
Fairy Tail 286
Code:Breaker 181
Nisekoi 29
Onani Master Kurosawa 1-3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2012)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 33
K-On! vol. 6 chap. 11


----------



## Raptor (Jun 11, 2012)

Nana to Kaoru from chap 1 to 41 and still going, heh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.26)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.96)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.2)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.41)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.11)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.15-16)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.10-11)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.35)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.15)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.33)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.16)
_Twin Cake_ (Ch.3)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.10)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.12)


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

_Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ 477
_Feng Shen Ji_ 8
_Id_ 159
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.97)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.157)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.22)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.37)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.5)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 12, 2012)

Gantz 365
Freezing 96-97
Code Breaker 181
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 477
Claymore 127


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.8
XO Sisters c.10
Tsutsu-Izutsu *[Oneshot]*
Jiraishin Diablo c.1


----------



## Delicious (Jun 12, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 477
Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru 34


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 12, 2012)

Deadman Wonderland chap. 1-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.35)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.36)
_Past Future_ (Ch.8)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Motochika (Jun 13, 2012)

Bleach Ch.496


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

One Piece 671
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 389
Bleach 496


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 13, 2012)

One Piece 671


----------



## SaskeKun (Jun 13, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 389


----------



## taydev (Jun 13, 2012)

Bleach ch.496


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2012)

One Piece c.671
Paladin c.45-46


----------



## Delicious (Jun 13, 2012)

One Piece 671
Bleach 496
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 388


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 14, 2012)

K-On! vol. 6 chap. 12
Highschool DxD chap. 17
Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai chap. 10
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 34-35
Fairy Tail chap. 285-286
Ao no Exorcist chap. 36
Medaka Box chap. 150
Deadman Wonderland chap. 17-51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2012)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.496)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.26)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.9)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6; Ch.12)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.150)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.82-83)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.41)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.12)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.14)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jun 14, 2012)

Bleach 496
One Piece 671
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 389
Soul Eater 99
Medaka Box 150


----------



## Motochika (Jun 14, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.389


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 14, 2012)

Sekirei chap. 131
Kurogane chap. 33
Freezing chap. 98-99


----------



## Hariti (Jun 15, 2012)

Bleach 496
Boku Kara Kimi ga Kienai 20
Hapi Mari 32
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 389
L-DK 34
Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji 12
One Piece 571
Silver Spoon 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.16)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.98)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.389)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.98-99)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.42)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.131)
_Zero In_ (Ch.1-5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.304)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2012)

Fairy Tail chap. 287
Freezing: Zero chap. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Candy_ (Ch.1)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.16)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.15)
_Zero In_ (Ch.6-10)


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

Buyuden 59
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 140
Green Blood 1 & 2 
The Breaker: New Waves 76
Cage Of Eden 158


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2012)

The Breaker: New Waves 76


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 478
Fairy Tail 287
Sensei no Bulge 2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 17, 2012)

Sankarea chap. 29
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 36


----------



## taydev (Jun 17, 2012)

One Piece: Romance Dawn version 1 & 2
Naruto 589


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.17-18)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.287)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.128-129)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.142)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.475-478)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.140)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.36)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.13)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.10)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.14)
_Pastel_ (Ch.129)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.1-5)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.19)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.1)
_Zombie Bitch_ (Ch.0)


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

Green Blood 3 
Beelzebub 160


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 17, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 287.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 17, 2012)

*Little Jumper* chapters 1-3 - an appropriate read, 
seeing as how its Father's Day 

(aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
if there's ever a manga you need a shower after reading, its that one)


----------



## taydev (Jun 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail chapter 1


----------



## Delicious (Jun 17, 2012)

Beelzebub 160


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2012)

Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai chap. 11


----------



## taydev (Jun 18, 2012)

One Piece ch.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.19)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.160)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.4)
_Frogman_ (Ch.52)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.186)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.15)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.26)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.12-14)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.14-15)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.29)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2012)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 97-99


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2012)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.99)
_Candy_ (Ch.2)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.27)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.21)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.366)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.62)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Stringer (Jun 19, 2012)

Kangoku Gakuen c.40
Battle Angel Alita c.71-84


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2012)

Soul Eater Ch.99


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.27)
_Ojou-sama wa Nigedashita_ (Ch.5-8)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.11)
_Zero In_ (Ch.11-16)


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> 
> _Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.27)
> ...



You read/follow so much manga. It's amazing. 

Diamond no Ace 77


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2012)

Naruto Ch.590
Bleach Ch.497


----------



## Hariti (Jun 20, 2012)

_Bleach_ 497
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 390
_Naruto_ 590


----------



## taydev (Jun 20, 2012)

Bleach 497
Naruto 590


----------



## Stringer (Jun 20, 2012)

Battle Angel Alita c.85-90
Pale Horse c.3        
Paladin c.47-48


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.390


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2012)

Naruto 590
Bleach 497
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 390


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 21, 2012)

Kokou No Hito 158
Kokou No Hito 157
Kokou No Hito 156

Medaka Box 151

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 176
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 175

Gamaran 145
Gamaran 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.497)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.45)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.100)
_Naruto_ (Ch.590)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.175-176)


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2012)

Beelzebub 161
Nisekoi 30-31
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! 21


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2012)

Maken-Ki! chap. 45
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 4
Freezing chap. 100


----------



## taydev (Jun 22, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch. 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.161)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.28)
_Freezing_ (Ch.98-100)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.390)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.10)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.151)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.21)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.30-31)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.21)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2012)

Sekirei chap. 132


----------



## Delicious (Jun 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail 288
Code:Breaker 182


----------



## taydev (Jun 23, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch. 9-16


----------



## Hariti (Jun 23, 2012)

_Fairy Tail_ 288
_Gantz _366


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail 288
KSHM 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.20)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.100)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.10)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.0)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.132)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.19)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.191)
_To Love-Ru Darkness Bangahen_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2012)

Jojo's bizarre adventure part 3 100 - 152 *END*


----------



## taydev (Jun 23, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch. 17-25


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

Gantz 366
Green Boy 59


----------



## Delicious (Jun 23, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 479
Gintama 401-403
Gantz 366
Kuroko no Basket 136-142
Sun-ken Rock 100-101
Kuroshitsuji 70
Fujimura-kun Mates 50-51
Kangoku Gakuen 40
Choku! 14-16


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket chap. 17-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_
Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.21)
_Big Order_ (Ch.8-9)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.288)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.7)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.141)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.32-33)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.133-134)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.15)
_Photo Kana_ (Extra 6.1-6.2)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.29)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.6)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.17)
_Zero In_ (Ch.17-28)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.306)


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.23
Green Blood c.4
City of Darkness c.5-9
Battle Angel Alita c.94-96


----------



## taydev (Jun 24, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch.26-33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! chap. 9
Kurogane chap. 34


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 25, 2012)

Blood & Steel Chap. 25


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2012)

shi-ni-itaru-yamai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_
Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.22-23)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.8)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.130)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.367)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.479)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.187)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.84)
_Koi-koi Seitokai_ (Ch.2-4)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.34)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.135)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.1-7)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.14)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.9)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.42)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.16-17)


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 25, 2012)

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei ch 58


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 22


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 26, 2012)

Blood & Steel - Chapter 14


----------



## taydev (Jun 26, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch.34-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Step_ (Ch.101)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 26, 2012)

_Happy Project_ 20
_Silver Spoon_ 43


----------



## taydev (Jun 27, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch.50-57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.7)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.52)
_HaganaixSeitokai Crossover_ 
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.12-13)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.84)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.37)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.22)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.7)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.84)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Motochika (Jun 27, 2012)

Naruto Ch.591
Bleach Ch.498


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Hito Hitori Futari  c.1-2
One Piece c.672


----------



## Hariti (Jun 27, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 91
_Bleach_ 498
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ 72
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 391
_Naruto_ 591
_One Piece_ 672


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 27, 2012)

One piece ch.672
JJBA ch. 412-420
Silver Spoon ch. 30-43


----------



## taydev (Jun 27, 2012)

Bleach 498
Naruto 591


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2012)

One Piece 672


----------



## Motochika (Jun 27, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.391


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 27, 2012)

naruto chapter 591.

bleach chapter 498.

one piece chapter 672.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 391.


----------



## SaskeKun (Jun 27, 2012)

Naruto 591
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 391


----------



## Delicious (Jun 27, 2012)

One Piece 672
Naruto 591
Bleach 498
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 391


----------



## taydev (Jun 27, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch.58-69


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 152


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 28, 2012)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 391
*One Piece* Chapter 672
*Bleach* Chapter 498
*Naruto* Chapter 591


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2012)

*Today:*



_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.91)
_Bleach_ (Ch.498)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.29)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.2)
_Happy Project_ (Ch.17-20)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.13)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.35)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.101)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.152)
_Naruto_ (Ch.591)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.43)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.3)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.99-100)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.177)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.306)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2012)

Freezing chap. 101
Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka? chap. 0, 0.5, 1


----------



## taydev (Jun 29, 2012)

FullMetal Alchemist ch. 70-78


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 29, 2012)

Vagabond 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.10)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.24)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.102)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.162)
_Candy_ (Ch.3)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.31)
_Freezing_ (Ch.101)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.430-437)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.43)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.14)
_Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka?_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2012)

_Fairy Tail _289
_Orange Marmalade_ 1-67


----------



## Stringer (Jun 29, 2012)

Hito Hitori Futari c.3


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairy Tail 289
Beelzebub 162


----------



## taydev (Jun 30, 2012)

FullMetal Alchemist ch.79-83


----------



## Brian (Jun 30, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 75-76
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 83


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 30, 2012)

Vinland Saga Chapter 82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2012)

*Today:*


_Pika☆Ichi_ (Ch.10)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.192)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.14-15)


----------



## taydev (Jun 30, 2012)

FullMetal Alchemist ch.84-91


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2012)

?bel Blatt ch 1-104


----------



## Delicious (Jun 30, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 480
Btooom! 46
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2012)

*Today:*



_Btooom!_ (Ch.46)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.289)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.143)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.480)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.24)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.102)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.38)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.102)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.7)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.30)
_Teppu_ (Ch.16)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.21)
_Working!!_ (Ch.100)


----------



## Stannis (Jul 1, 2012)

Beelzbub 150-162
Dragonquest the Adventure of Dai 10-25


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 1, 2012)

Fairy Tale chapter 280


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2012)

Hito Hitori Futari c.4-5
Ashita Dorobou c.18
Paladin c.49-50 *[END]* The ending was handled quite poorly, it was too rushed. Overall this manga had great art and an interesting premise, but unfortunately it didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## taydev (Jul 1, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch. 92-103


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Code:Breaker 183
Kuroko no Basket 143


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 38


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 2, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 289.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Candy_ (Ch.4)
_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.3)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.37)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.131)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.27)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.142)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.15)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.19)
_My Girl_ (Ch.26-29)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.21)
_Zero In_ (Ch.29-35)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

_Kuroko no Basket_ 1-10


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2012)

Gintama 404-405


----------



## Stringer (Jul 2, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.9
Diamond Dust c.1
XO Sisters c.11
Hito Hitori Futari c.6


----------



## taydev (Jul 2, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch.104-108 [End]


----------



## Delicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Sensei no Bulge 3-4


----------



## Stannis (Jul 3, 2012)

Noblesse 239


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)

Claymore 1-5

Interesting thus far. I've heard lot of good things about this series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.103)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.36)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.136)
_Needless_ (Ch.103)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.39)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 1 - I got Togashi'd by the main character 
Seriously, who gives a dude pigtails!!!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2012)

_Assassination Classroom _1
_Kuroko no Basket _10-30
_Kyou,Koi wo Hajimemasu _77


----------



## Delicious (Jul 3, 2012)

Noblesse 239
Assassination Classroom 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 3, 2012)

Green Blood c.5
Pale Horse c.4
Hito Hitori Futari c.7


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

just finished reading veritas, and OMG i want some more.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 4, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 144-171


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2012)

*Today:*



_Again!!_ (Ch.11)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.14)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.8)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.188)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.77)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.35)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant_ (Ch.103)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.68)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 4, 2012)

naruto chapter 592.

bleach chapter 499.

one piece chapter 673.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2012)

_Bleach_ 499
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 392
_Kuroko no Basket_ 30-50
_Naruto_ 592
_One Piece_ 673


----------



## taydev (Jul 4, 2012)

Bleach 499
Naruto 592


----------



## Motochika (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto Ch.592
Bleach Ch.499


----------



## 666firebird7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto 56 & 57, just bought them yesterday. Read them both without stopping =)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 4, 2012)

Pokemon Adventure Ch. 1-198
Naruto Ch.592
Pokemon Adventure Black and White Ch. 1-18


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto Chap. 592


----------



## Motochika (Jul 4, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.392


----------



## Delicious (Jul 4, 2012)

One Piece 673
Naruto 592
Bleach 499
Gintama 404-405
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 392
K-On! 77-78 - END
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 2-16
Sensei no Bulge 5-7


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

K-On! vol. 6 chap. 13[*Complete*]
Sankarea chap. 30
Kurogane chap. 35
Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto chap. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.12)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.25)
_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de_ (Ch.1)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.104)
_Bleach_ (Ch.499)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.368)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.143)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.1)
_K-On!!_ (Vol.6; Ch.13) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.592)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.1)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.438)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.16)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.178)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 5, 2012)

_Kuroko no Basket_ 50-80
_Skip Beat!_ 190


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2012)

Beelzebub 163
Medaka Box 153


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 5, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 392.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 5, 2012)

Toriko Ch.194 
Pokemon Adventure Ch.190-203


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 153
Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo chap. 1-2


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 92
_Kuroko no Basket_ 81-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.163)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.12-13)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.153)
_Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Stringer (Jul 6, 2012)

ChunChu c.1-8
Hakaiju c.1


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi.
chapter 481


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne chap. 1


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 7, 2012)

Jojolion Ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2012)

*Today:*

_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.8-10)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.144)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.391-392)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.6)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.193)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.34)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.48)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.307)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 7, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 481
Fairy Tail 290
Kuroko no Basket 172
Girls of the Wild's 1-46
Ao no Exorcist 37
Nisekoi 32
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 22
Sensei no Bulge 8


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 290.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 7, 2012)

_Ao no Exorcist_ 37
_Fairy Tail _290
_Kuroko no Basket_ 121-172
_Orange Marmalade _68


----------



## Delicious (Jul 7, 2012)

Berserk 1-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.36-37)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.105)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.4-8)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.36)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.290)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.21)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.8)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.439)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Stringer (Jul 8, 2012)

Green Blood c.6
Jojolion c.12
Blood and Steel c.24
Shingeki no Kyojin c.35
Battle Angel Alita 96-110
Freaks' Squeele c.18
Rohan Kishibe Goes to Gucci *[One-Shot]*
Thus Spoke Rohan Kishibe *[One-Shot]*
Witches c.1-6 *[END]*
Japan as Viewed by 17 Creators c.1
Hito Hitori Futari c.8-9
IWGP Denshi no Hoshi vol.1 *[END]*


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 8, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 481


----------



## Delicious (Jul 9, 2012)

Gantz 367
Berserk 27-58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Choi Hime_ (Ch.2)
_Cock Robin O Korosu No Wa_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.369)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.8)
_Kokoro Connect Hito Random_ (Ch.3-4)
_Mado no Mukougawa_ (Ch.1)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.20-21)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.32)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_  (Ch.1)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.48)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.8)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 9, 2012)

_Ai wo Chodai _1-16[/completed]
_Gantz_ 467
_Nisekoi_ 1-11


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 9, 2012)

cage of eden chapters 1-50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2012)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.16-26)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.106)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.158-160)
_Freezing_ (Ch.102)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.15)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.189)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.104-105)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 10, 2012)

Berserk 59-69


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 10, 2012)

One Piece 673 [7/4] & 674


----------



## Stannis (Jul 10, 2012)

one piece 674
naruto 593
bleach 500


----------



## Motochika (Jul 10, 2012)

Bleach Ch.500
Naruto Ch.593


----------



## taydev (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto 593
Bleach 500


----------



## Hariti (Jul 10, 2012)

_Bleach_ 500
_Dengeki Daisy_ 50
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 393
_Naruto_ 593
_One Piece_ 674
_Shinobi Life_ 48-51


----------



## Motochika (Jul 10, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 393


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto 593
Bleach 500

Jormungand Vol 1-5


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 10, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 593
Pokemon Adventure Ch.220-338


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jul 10, 2012)

haegar said:


> Naruto 593
> Bleach 500



Same here. Also the newest chapter of One Piece.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 10, 2012)

Vinland Saga c.1-2
One Piece c.674


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2012)

Dragon Ball chapters 133 to 144


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 10, 2012)

naruto chapter 593.

bleach chapter 500.

one piece chapter 674.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 393.

cage of eden chapters 51-110.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.500)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.30)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.22)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.16)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.393)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.27)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.22)
_Naruto_ (Ch.593)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.440)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.37-41)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 11, 2012)

One Piece 674
Naruto 593
Bleach 500
Gintama 406
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 393
Noblesse 240
Berserk 70-75
Nisekoi 33
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 17
Assassination Classroom 2


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

*Kimi Koi Limit Chapter 1-9[Full]*
Awh.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 11, 2012)

_Blade of the Immortal_ volume #1: _Blood of a Thousand_.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 11, 2012)

One Piece 674
Naruto 593
Bleach 500
Akame Ga Kill Volume 1 and 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2012)

Beelzebub 164
Toriko 195
Medaka Box 154
Toradora 41


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 11, 2012)

cage of eden chapters 111-160.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 11, 2012)

Yokokuhan c.1-2
Night of the Succubus *[One Shot]*
Ohikkoshi  c.1


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

_Orange_ 1-4
_Taiyou no Ie_ 1-13


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 11, 2012)

Akame Ga Kill Volume 3 and 4
Toriko 195
Beelzebub 164


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.164)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.9-13)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.47-49)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.481)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.137)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.28)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.106)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.154)
_Toki to Eien - Toki Towa_ (Ch.1)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.1-10)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 12, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 173
Beelzebub 163-164
Berserk 76-89


----------



## taydev (Jul 12, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze Ch. 1-3


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 12, 2012)

Toriko Ch.145
Pokemon Adventure Ch.338-345


----------



## taydev (Jul 12, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze Ch. 4-5


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 12, 2012)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion Volume 1. First manga I've bought in who knows how many years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.14-18)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai+_ (Ch.5-8)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.50-53)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.144)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.145)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.36)
_Manken_ (Ch.4)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.39)
_Omae o Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore o Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.1)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.27)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.10-11)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.35)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.194)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Hariti (Jul 13, 2012)

_Fairy Tail _291
_Kuroko no Basket_ 173
_Shinobi Life_ 53


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2012)

green blood chapters 1-3.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 13, 2012)

YuYu Hakusho Volume 1 - 8


----------



## taydev (Jul 13, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze! ch.6-8


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2012)

The Pale Horse c.5
Lequios c.1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.4-5)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.26)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.107)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.19-22)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.25)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.47)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.291)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.8)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.17-18)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.47)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.2)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.16)
_Muni Kiss_ (One-Shot)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.23)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.17-20)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.6.5)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.3)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.16)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.43)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.14)
_Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka?_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2012)

Senran Kagura - Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 1-8
Freezing chap. 102
Freezing: Zero chap. 4
Highschool DxD chap. 18
Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka? chap. 2
Kurogane chap. 36
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 39
Tasogare x Otome Amnesia chap. 34.5


----------



## Delicious (Jul 14, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 482
Fairy Tail 291
Berserk 90-105
Sun-ken Rock 102
That future is a lie 35


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 14, 2012)

Cage of Eden 161
Sun Ken Rock 102
Fairy Tail 291
Akame Ga Kill 26
Silver Spoon 45


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2012)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 70
_Silver Spoon_ 45
_Shinobi Life_ 54


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail (291)
The World God Only Knows (194)
Kuroko no Basuke (173)
ToraDora (43)
Akagame ga Kiru! (26)
Gintama (407)
Hayate no Gotoku (370)


----------



## taydev (Jul 14, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze! ch.9-11


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2012)

Gintama 407
ToraDora 43


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.21


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 14, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho Volume 9 - 19 [END]


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

Dengeki Daisy - Ch. 51
Kimi ni Todoke - Ch. 70


----------



## Imagine (Jul 14, 2012)

Hellsing ch.20 - 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2012)

*Today:*

_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.0 & 2)
_Frogman_ (Ch.53)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.370)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.77)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.6-11)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.33)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.43)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.44)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.3-4)


----------



## Imagine (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellsing ch.50 - 92 *End*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 15, 2012)

cage of eden chapters 161 & 162.

fairy tail chapter 291.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2012)

Lots of shit.
Though i've read Houo Gakuen. And fuck. Girls that looks like boys, and fucking girly boys are what i got.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2012)

_Dengeki Daisy_ 51
_D.Gray-man_ 1-10
_Soul Eater_ 54-61


----------



## taydev (Jul 15, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze! ch.12-14


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 15, 2012)

*Souten no Ken* chapters 46-56


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 40


----------



## Brian (Jul 16, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2012)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.31)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.6)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.482)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.17)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.190)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.63)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.40)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.20-22)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.9)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.6)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.13)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.11)
_Zero In_ (Ch.36-38)


----------



## Jirou (Jul 16, 2012)

*Usotsuki Lily* _47 v07_


----------



## Stringer (Jul 16, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.10
Blade of the Immortal vol.23
Hito Hitori Futari c.10-11
Itou Junji Kyoufu Manga Collection c.1-2


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 16, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 1-9


----------



## taydev (Jul 16, 2012)

Sakende Yaruze! ch.15-17 [End]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Onihime VS chap. 22-23
Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka? chap. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2012)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.11)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.108)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.23)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.7)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.50-52)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.6-7)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.23-24)
_Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka?_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 17, 2012)

Cage Of Eden 162
Sensei No Bulge 9
Assassination Classroom 1 - 3


----------



## Hariti (Jul 17, 2012)

_D.Gray-man_ 71-95
_Orange Marmalade_ 69
_Shinobi Life_ 55-56


----------



## Chuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Gantz (currently reading ch. 41)


----------



## Jirou (Jul 17, 2012)

*Super Darling!* 4 : _Time to escape! An academy capriccio_
*Shakugan no Shana* 56 v09: _The flowers of "Rinnes" -- Part I_
*D.Gray-man* 215 v24: _Searching for A.W. - By your Side_
*Nisekoi* 34 : _Pursuit_
*Fate/Stay Night* 51 v11: _Abduction_
*Noblesse* 241 v05


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 17, 2012)

d gray man chapter 215.


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 10-27


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 17, 2012)

*GetBackers* volumes 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.13)
_Boku to Kanojo no XXX_ (Ch.55-56)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.76-77)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.146)
_Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!_ (Ch.4)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.29)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.107)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.34)
_RealPG_ (Ch.1-9)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.36-38)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.45)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.44)


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2012)

_Soul Cartel _ch 1-5
_Gun X Clover_ ch 1,2
_Naruto_ 594
_Bleach_ 501


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 18, 2012)

naruto chapter 594.

bleach chapter 501.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto Ch.594
Bleach Ch.501
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 394


----------



## taydev (Jul 18, 2012)

Bleach ch.501


----------



## Stannis (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto 594
Bleach 501


----------



## Hariti (Jul 18, 2012)

_Bleach_ 53-75(reread)
_Bleach_ 501
_D.Gray-man_ 96-115
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 394
_Naruto_ 594
_Naruto Road to Ninja Special_


----------



## taydev (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto: Road to Ninja Special


----------



## Marik Swift (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto 594
Bleach 501
Cross And Crime 14
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 216-reading currently
Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho Reread Ch 1&2

*Reading later today:*
Onihime VS rereading all
Koimoku rereading all​


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 18, 2012)

Naruto 594
Bleach 501
Soul Eater 100


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 18, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 28-71
Naruto 594
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 394
Naruto Road to Ninja Special


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 18, 2012)

Code Geass: Volume 2


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jul 19, 2012)

Naruto 594 + Road to Ninja Special
Bleach 501
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 394
Tower of God 103
Code: Breaker 184
Soul Eater 100
D. Gray Man 215


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.14)
_Balance Policy_ (Ch.7)
_Bleach_ (Ch.501)
_Boku no Ushiro ni Majo ga Iru_ (Ch.1-3)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.215)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.1)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.9)
_Iris Zero_ (Vol.5 Omake)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.138)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.27)
_Naruto_ (Ch.594)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.441)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.8)
_Zero In_ (Ch.39-42)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.308)


----------



## Motochika (Jul 19, 2012)

Soul Eater Ch. 100


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 19, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 394.


----------



## Jirou (Jul 19, 2012)

*Kuroshitsuji* _71 v15_: That Butler, Intrigue
*Kuroko no Basuke* _138 v16_: The One I Believe In Is
*Naruto* _594 v61_: The Progenitor
*Bleach* _501 v53_: Hear. Fear. Here
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* _394 v32_: The Day of the Clash


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 19, 2012)

Toriko 196
Beelzebub 165


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 19, 2012)

*GetBackers* volumes 3-5


----------



## Stringer (Jul 19, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.25
Blade of the Immortal c.151-153


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.165)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.3)
_Candy_ (Ch.5)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.3)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.23)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.10)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.109-111)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.147)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.30) *[/Complete]*
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.108)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.7)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.18)


----------



## haegar (Jul 20, 2012)

Soul Cartel ch 6, 7
Fairy Tail 292 RAW
HSDK 483 RAW + trans


----------



## Hariti (Jul 20, 2012)

_Gantz_ 368
_Kuroko no Basket_ 174
_Shinobi Life_ 57


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2012)

Hito Hitori Futari c.12-13
Saru Lock c.1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.109)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.292)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.145)
_Hana to Harinezumi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.6)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.394)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.195)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.18+Extra)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Jirou (Jul 21, 2012)

*Fairy Tail* 292 v34: All Feelings Unite
*The World God Only Knows* 195 v20: Beyond the FLAG
*Magician (KIM Sarae)* 4 v02: His Remnants (04)
*Magician (KIM Sarae)* 3 v02: His Remnants (03)
*Cardfight!! Vanguard* 3 v01: A Salesclerk Fighter is Born!!
*GE - Good Ending* 133 v14: I want...
*Kuroko no Basuke *174 v20: Fine, I'll Take It
*Magi *114 v12: High King
*Baby Steps* 109 v12: Beyond
*Corpse Party: Another Child* 10 v02: Constraint


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 21, 2012)

Senran Kagura - Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 9


----------



## Stripes (Jul 21, 2012)

_Tight Rope_: *(Chap 1-6)*
_Ameiro Paradox_: *(Chap 1-4)*
_Kiraoshi Dial_: *(Chap 1-6)*

_Naruto_: * (Cha 576-594)*
_Naruto_: *(Road to Ninja)*
_One Piece_: * (Chap 650-674)*
_One Piece_: *(WANTED!)*


----------



## Hariti (Jul 21, 2012)

_Bleach_ 145-154(reread)
_D.Gray-man_ 144-147
_Orange Marmalade_ 70


----------



## Imagine (Jul 21, 2012)

666 Satan ch.61 - 76 *END*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2012)

Cage of Eden 163


----------



## Delicious (Jul 21, 2012)

Naruto chap. 594
Bleach chap. 501
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chap. 483
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! chap. 394
Gantz chap. 368
Fairy Tail chap. 292
Noblesse chap. 241
D.Gray-man chap. 215
Code:Breaker chap. 184
Beelzebub chap. 165
Berserk chap. 106-111
Kuroshitsuji chap. 71
Girls of the Wild's chap. 48
Nisekoi chap. 34
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! chap. 23
Blood Parade chap. 8-9
Sensei no Bulge chap. 9
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu chap. 3
Naruto Road to Ninja Special


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 22, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 292.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.19)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.371)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.11)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 22, 2012)

Girls of the Wild's chap. 49
Sensei no Bulge chap. 10


----------



## Stripes (Jul 22, 2012)

_KenIchi_: (*Chap 1-407*)


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 22, 2012)

Magi 1-114
Green Blood ch. 7
Sensei no Bulge ch. 10
Black God ch 1-3
Soul Cartel ch. 1-9


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 22, 2012)

chronos - deep chapters 1-10.

city hunter chapters 1-50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2012)

*Today:*



_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.24)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.161-163)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.3)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.9)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.483)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.191)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.3)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.37)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.109)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.155)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.41)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.19)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.2)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.15-16)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.16)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.10)
_Shounen Maid_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 23, 2012)

Cage of Eden 163
Sensei no Bulge 10


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2012)

Dragonquest the Adventure of Dai v05


----------



## Jirou (Jul 23, 2012)

*Reread:*
_Fairy Tail_ chps. 282 - 292


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2012)

Green Blood c.7
Blade of the Immortal c.157-159


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2012)

The Breaker ch.62 - 72 *END*


----------



## Delicious (Jul 23, 2012)

Noblesse 242


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 23, 2012)

Silver Spoon 47
Assassination Classroom 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.1-23)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.110)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.8-9)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.19)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.85)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.35)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.85-86)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.46)


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 24, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 75


----------



## Hariti (Jul 24, 2012)

_Bleach _175-186 [reread]
_D.Gray-man_ 178-187
_Orange Marmalade_ 71
_Taiyou no Ie_ 12.5


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 24, 2012)

Akame ga Kiru! 27
Vinland Saga 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.27)
_Boku to Majo no Jikan_ (Ch.1-6)
_Josou Debut_ (Ch.6)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.28)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.1-4)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.51)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.133)
_Shounen Maid_ (Ch.8-11)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.61-62)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.45)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.6)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Vol.7)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 41
Sekirei chap. 133
Medaka Box chap. 155
Kurogane chap. 37
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya chap. 4-13[*Complete*]
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei! chap. 1-5


----------



## taydev (Jul 25, 2012)

Bleach ch.502


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2012)

One Piece 675


----------



## Stannis (Jul 25, 2012)

Bleach 502
one piece 675
Naruto 59x


----------



## Motochika (Jul 25, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 595
Bleach Ch. 502


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 25, 2012)

Naruto 595
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 395


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 25, 2012)

One Piece 675
Bleach 502
Naruto 595
Toriko 197


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 25, 2012)

naruto chapter 595.

bleach chapter 502.

one piece chapter 675.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 395.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.502)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.32)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.3)
_Hana to Harinezumi_ (Ch.3)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.4-5)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.1)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.156)
_Naruto_ (Ch.595)
_Omae no Gohoushi wa Sono Teido ka?_ (Ch.0)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.34)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.12)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.309)


----------



## taydev (Jul 26, 2012)

Sidooh: Prologue and ch.1-32


----------



## Hariti (Jul 26, 2012)

_Bleach_ 201-212 [reread]
_D.Gray-man_ 191-203
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 395


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

Pokemon Special 440-441
Beelzebub 166
Medaka Box 156
The God Of Highschool 66


----------



## Stringer (Jul 26, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.26
Blade of the Immortal c.162-164
Yokokuhan c.3


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 26, 2012)

Beelzebub chapter 166


----------



## Stannis (Jul 26, 2012)

Dragonquest the Adventure of Dai 89-150


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 26, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 1-10


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo ch.111 - 120


----------



## Delicious (Jul 26, 2012)

One Piece chap. 675
Naruto chap. 595
Bleach chap. 502
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! chap. 395
Kuroko no Basket chap. 174 - 175
Beelzebub chap. 166
Berserk chap. 112 - 117
Nisekoi chap. 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.166)
_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.2)
_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.4)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.146)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.18)
_Itadaki!_ (Ch.2-3)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.148)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.23)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.28)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.17-19)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.11)
_Working!!_ (Ch.101)


----------



## Stannis (Jul 27, 2012)

Beelzebub 166
Assassination classroom 4


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2012)

Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 5
Medaka Box chap. 156


----------



## taydev (Jul 27, 2012)

Sidooh ch.33-72


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Game 10
Gintama 409 
Kuroko no Basket 175


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 175
Cage of Eden 164
World Embryo 77


----------



## taydev (Jul 27, 2012)

Sidooh ch.73-92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.27)
_Cock Robin O Korosu No Wa_ (Ch.4)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.33-34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.293)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.53)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.78)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.395)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.16)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.78)
_Oshiire kara Ai o Komete_ (One-Shot)
_Soukai no Eve_ (Ch.8-10)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.196)


----------



## Delicious (Jul 28, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chap. 484
Fairy Tail chap. 293
Yotsuba&! chap. 80
Fujimura-kun Mates chap. 53
Girls of the Wild’s chap. 50
Sensei no Bulge chap. 11


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 28, 2012)

One Piece: volume 63.


----------



## taydev (Jul 28, 2012)

Sidooh ch.93-109


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 28, 2012)

Fairy Tail 293
Cage of Eden 164
Sensei no Bulge 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2012)

*Today:*


_/Blush-DC ~Himitsu~_ (Ch.1-8)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.111)
_Chou Dokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.21-27)
_Chou-Jigen Game Neptune - Megami Tsuushin_ (Ch.1)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.9)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.8)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.35)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.101)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.80)


----------



## Stannis (Jul 29, 2012)

Claymore Volumes 1,2,3


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 29, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 11-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2012)

*Today:*



_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.18)
_Chou Dokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.28-29) *[Complete]*
_Chou-Jigen Game Neptune - Megami Tsuushin_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.372)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.11)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.44)
_Nozo Kimi_ (Ch.4) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.3
Blade of the Immortal c.165-172
Battle Angel Alita c.111
Ohikkoshi c.2-5 *[END]*
Ashita Dorobou c.19
Ciguatera c.1-3


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2012)

Pokemon Special 442


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 30, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 26-39


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 30, 2012)

Hanza Sky     chapter 1-20
Tower of God chapter 105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2012)

*Today:*


_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.24)
_Boku no Koto Suki ni Natte_ (Ch.3)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.55-57) *[/Complete]*
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.132-135)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.147)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.484)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.52)
_Kanojotachi no Saishuu Teiri_ (Ch.1)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.6)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.110)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.36)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.87)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.5)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.442)
_Ratman_ (Ch.29-39)


----------



## Stannis (Jul 31, 2012)

Samurai deeper kyo volume 2


----------



## Chuck (Jul 31, 2012)

Toriko ch. 35


----------



## Hariti (Jul 31, 2012)

_Area no Kishi _94
_Hapi Mari _33
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama! _73


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2012)

Blade of the Immortal c.173-177


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 31, 2012)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 Chapter 18*



pek

Also, why did the chapter go from normal to sketch and then back to normal in the end?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.92-94)
_Candy_ (Ch.6)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.24)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.9-10)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.11)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.20)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.71-73)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.149)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.192)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.6)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.52)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.1)
_Otome x Ranbu_ (Ch.1-4)
_Ritou no Umi_ (Vol.1) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Hebe (Aug 1, 2012)

_Gantz_ - volumes 29-30


----------



## Motochika (Aug 1, 2012)

Naruto Ch.596
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 396


----------



## Stringer (Aug 1, 2012)

Blade of the Immortal c.178-190
Ciguatera c.4-7
One Piece c.676


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Hachi Ichi_ (Ch.5)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.18)
_Inugami Hime no Shimobe_ (Ch.3)
_More! Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.596)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.5)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.8)
_Super Sadistic Sisters_ (Ch.1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.311)


----------



## Hariti (Aug 2, 2012)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 396
_L-DK_ 35
_Naruto_ 596
_One Piece_ 676
_Silver Spoon_ 48


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 2, 2012)

One Piece 676
Bakuman 1 - 25
Girls of the wild 50


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2012)

Beelzebub 167
Sugarless 9
To aru Kagaku no Railgun 52


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.27
Feng Shen Ji c.11
Blade of the Immortal c.191-194


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.167)
_Fukashigi Philia_ (Ch.11)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.148)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.396)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.139-175) <--almost caught up
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_  (Ch.42)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.12)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.49)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.10)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.47)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.12)
_Yamanko!_ (Episode 21)


----------



## Stannis (Aug 3, 2012)

Samurai deeper Kyo volume 4


----------



## Hariti (Aug 3, 2012)

_Kuroko no Basket _176
_Sekaiichi Hatsukoi_ 1-14 [reread]


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2012)

Rainbow c.1
Blade of the Immortal c.195-198


----------



## Raptorz (Aug 4, 2012)

Silver Spoon *Ch.47*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akuma no Ikenie_ (Ch.1-3)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.294)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.10)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.150)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.23)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.21)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.9)
_Ratman_ (Ch.40)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.54)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.12)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.12)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.197)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 4, 2012)

Beelzebub 167
Bleach  502
Cage of Eden 165
Silver Spoon 48
Fairy Tail 293
Naruto 595
One Piece 675
Sensei no Bulge  12
Toriko 198


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.15)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.112)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.48-49)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.164-165)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.373)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.111)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.157)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.10)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.7)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2012)

Jojolion c.13
Rainbow c.2-6


----------



## Hariti (Aug 5, 2012)

_Tousei Gensou Hakubutsushi_ 1-9
_Konya wa Take-out nite_ 1 [/finished]


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 5, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 43-102
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 72 + 73


----------



## Stannis (Aug 5, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo Vol 5


----------



## Hebe (Aug 5, 2012)

I've just started two series and I liked them.

_Eyeshield 21_ - chapters 1-12
_Hunter X Hunter_ - chapters 1-10


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

One Piece chap. 676
Naruto chap. 596
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! chap. 396
Fairy Tail chap. 294
Noblesse chap. 243
Code:Breaker chap. 185 - 186
Beelzebub chap. 167
Berserk chap. 119 - 165
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu chap. 5
Takamagahara chap. 1 - 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.6)
_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.21-22) *[/Complete]*
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.11)
_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.136)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.193)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.53)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 6, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.4
The Swordsman c.13
Pale Horse c.7


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2012)

Berserk 166 - 176


----------



## Hebe (Aug 7, 2012)

_Eyeshield 21_ - 13-24
_Hunter X Hunter_ - 11-16
_Blade of the Immortal_ - 1-7


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 95
_Kaichou wa maid-sama!_ 16-53 [reread]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

*Today:*

_
Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de_ (Ch.2)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.146-156)
_Haruwaka_ (Ch.1-9)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.7)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.26-28)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.37)
_Mama wa Doukyuusei_ (Ch.32-40) *[/Complete]*
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.17)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.3)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo ch.231 - 240


----------



## Stringer (Aug 7, 2012)

Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.1
Rainbow c.7-10
Kangoku Gakuen c.41-c.42


----------



## Stannis (Aug 7, 2012)

Noblesse 243 
Samurai Deeper Kyo some chapters from v6


----------



## McNasty996 (Aug 7, 2012)

Read the whole Trace Series


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 42-43
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 35
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai chap. 27
Koimoku chap. 16
Medaka Box chap. 157
Oda Nobuna no Yabou chap. 1
Shishunki na Adam chap. 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2012)

Pokemon Special 443
Nisekoi 37
Assassination Classroom 4-6
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 83
Transfer Student Storm Bringer Reboot 1-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.7-8)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.6)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.151)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.43)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.37)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.6)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.11)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.55)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.1)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.10-14)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2012)

Berserk 176 - 181


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2012)

Catching up on Ao no Exorcist ---> Chapter 6,7,8,9,10


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2012)

Onihime vs 24
Oda Nobuna no Yabou 1-2
TSSB 84


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ 54-73 [reread]
_Sekaiichi Hatsukoi;Kisa Shouta's Case_ 5


----------



## Stringer (Aug 8, 2012)

Kaikisen c.1
Rainbow c.11-13
ChunChu c.8-10


----------



## Hebe (Aug 8, 2012)

_Eyeshield 21_ - 25-43
_Blade of the Immortal_ - 8-19


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

Onihime VS chap. 24
Oda Nobuna no Yabou chap. 2
Senran Kagura - Spark! chap. 1-7[*Complete*]
Sankarea chap. 31
Asa Made Jugyou Chu! chap. 21-25
Evergreen chap. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.157-165)
_Haruwaka_ (Ch.10)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.24)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.18-19)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.24)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.25)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.27)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.8)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Patrick (Aug 9, 2012)

Rave 256-296


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2012)

Toriko 104


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 9, 2012)

Ao No Exorcist from chapter 10 to 18


----------



## Stringer (Aug 9, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.28
Rainbow c.14-19


----------



## Hebe (Aug 9, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 44-61
Blade of the Immortal - 20-31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.7)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.95)
_Candy_ (Ch.7)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.35)
_Enigma_ (Ch.56) *[/Complete]*
_Freezing_ (Ch.103)
_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.137)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.485)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.12)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.9)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.22)
_Senran Kagura - Spark!_ (Ch.1-7) *[/Complete]*
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yankano!_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

Freezing chap. 103


----------



## Hariti (Aug 10, 2012)

_Are You Alice?_ 1-5


----------



## Stannis (Aug 10, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo Vol 7


----------



## taydev (Aug 10, 2012)

Sidooh ch.110-113


----------



## Imagine (Aug 10, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo ch. 281 - 307 *END*


----------



## Stringer (Aug 10, 2012)

Rainbow c.20-31
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.11
Kangoku Gakuen c.43


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - chapters 62-70
Blade of the Immortal - chapters 32-40


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2012)

The god of higschool 68
Highschool DxD 19
TSSB 86


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 10, 2012)

*K Memory Of Red* Chapter 01


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.113)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.36)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.20)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.38)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.9)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.149)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _(Ch.152)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.4)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.20)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.13)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.11)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.102)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.18)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.312)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2012)

Highschool DxD chap. 19


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2012)

Kanojo wa Sore o Gaman Dekinai 1-3


----------



## Hebe (Aug 11, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - chapters 71-79
Blade of the Immortal - 41-47


----------



## Stringer (Aug 11, 2012)

Shingeki no Kyojin c.36
Shaman Warrior c.1-5
Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.2-3
Diamond Dust c.5


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2012)

Hoshin Engi ch. 21 - 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2012)

*Today:*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.8)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.1)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.128)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.19)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.12)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.19-20)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.179)


----------



## Hebe (Aug 12, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 80-86
Blade of the Immortal - 48-60


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2012)

Rainbow c.32-35
XO Sisters c.12
Shaman Warrior c.6-8
Hito Hitori Futari c.14
The Swordsman c.13.5
Tokyo Girls Destruction c.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.6)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.88-89)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.8)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.48)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.21-22)


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 13, 2012)

Naruto 597
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 397
Bleach 463-503
Btooom! 1-49


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2012)

Ebiten chap. 1


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2012)

_Alice in Wonderland_ 6-7
_Bleach_ 251-300 [reread]
_Bleach_ 503
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 397
_Naruto_ 597
_One Piece_ 677


----------



## Stringer (Aug 13, 2012)

Rainbow c.36-43
Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.4
Lone Wolf and Cub c.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.9)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.28)
_Asahinagu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.114)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.168)
_Bleach_ (Ch.503)
_Freezing_ (Ch.104)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.153)
_Megu Miruku_ (Ch.1-5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.597)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.45)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.14) *[/Complete]*
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.16-18)
_The Strings Dolls_ (Ch.1-11)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.23-25)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 14, 2012)

Freezing chap. 104


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 14, 2012)

Gantz 1-22


----------



## taydev (Aug 14, 2012)

Bleach ch.503


----------



## Stringer (Aug 14, 2012)

Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.5
Rainbow c.44-47
Kangoku Gakuen c.44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.166-179)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.112)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.1-2)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.1-2)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 15, 2012)

Gantz 23-43


----------



## Hariti (Aug 15, 2012)

_Are You Alice?_ 8-10
_Bleach_ 301-400 [reread]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_15: Meisetsu Kougyou Koukou Rugby Bu_ (Ch.6-6.5)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.25-27)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.180-187)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.1)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.2)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.158)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.6-7)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.7)
_Ratman_ (Ch.41)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.21-23)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.313)


----------



## Hebe (Aug 16, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 87-95
Blade of the Immortal - 61-70


----------



## Hariti (Aug 16, 2012)

_Bleach_ 401-503 [reread]
_Kuroko no Basket_ 177


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 17, 2012)

Naruto chap. 589-597(Decided to catch up on a whim, Toriko and Bleach may be like that too.)
Medaka Box chap. 158


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 17, 2012)

Gantz 44-110


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2012)

Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.6-9
Feng Shen Ji c.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Haruwaka_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.154)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.22)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.176-177)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.23)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 17, 2012)

Zig Zag vol 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.8-9)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.150)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.486)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 18, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.6
Rainbow c.48-60


----------



## Brian (Aug 18, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 24
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 80
_What a Wonderful World!_ Ch. 15


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2012)

_Area no Kishi _96
_Fairy Tail _295
_Kimi ni Todoke_ 71


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 18, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji 72
Pandora Hearts 76


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.28)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.37)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.9)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.2-3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.397)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.54)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.36)
_To Love-Ru Darkness Bangaihen_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2012)

Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 10
Binbougami ga! chap. 14-20
High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!? chap. 4
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 44


----------



## Hebe (Aug 19, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 96-107
Blade of the Immortal - 71-90


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

One Piece 677
Naruto 597
Bleach 503
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 485 - 486
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 397
Gantz 369
Fairy Tail 295
Noblesse 245
Berserk 182 - 236
Code:Breaker 187
Kuroko no Basket 176 - 177
Beelzebub 168
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo 18 - 24
Sensei no Bulge 12 - 13
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 6 -7


----------



## Toriko (Aug 19, 2012)

Toriko 1-5, 180-199
Hunter x Hunter 1-33


----------



## Stringer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kanojo wa Sore wo Gaman Dekinai c.10-13 *[/END]* 

_>> A bit short, but it was a fun read._


----------



## zeburaisbeast (Aug 19, 2012)

Onepiece 656-676
Naruto 457 
Toriko 81-90
Fairytail 291
Soul eater 86
Buster keel chapter 26
Sensei no
Bulge 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2012)

*Today:*



_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.295)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.374)
_High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!?_ (Ch.4)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.112.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.44)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hoshikawa Ginza District 4 Chapter 19[End]*
It _was_ a bit rushed, but I liked it nonetheless. Too bad this is the last chapter, Hoshikawa is my favorite yuri manga and it would've been nice if it continued a bit more. I guess I should wait for the omake then.


----------



## root (Aug 20, 2012)

*Berserk v13 (and part of v14)*. End of the Golden Age arc, now I shall raise the Berserk thread from inactivity to make a post about it!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2012)

Pokemon Special 444-445

Ichiban ushiro no daimou 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.25)
_Again!!_ (Ch.16-17)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.96)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.115-117)
_Cross Manage_ *[/One Shot]*
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.38)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.129)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.9)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.19) *[/End]*
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.29)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.155)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.1)
_Prism_ (Ch.6.5)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.15-16)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.19)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.15)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 21, 2012)

Rainbow c.61-67
The Pale Horse c.8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2012)

*Today:*



_Haruwaka_ (Ch.12) *[/End]*
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.53-59) *[/End]*
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.46-70) *[/End]*
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.28)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.1-16)
_My Girl_ (Ch.30-31)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.443-445)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.9)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.29) *[/End]*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

Binbougami ga! chap. 21-28
Kagerou Days chap. 0


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2012)

_Noblesse_ 1-150


----------



## Brian (Aug 22, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 25


----------



## Shinya (Aug 22, 2012)

Magi : The Labyrinth of Magic *chapter 118-119*
Back Alley Magical Detective Agency *chapter 1*
Doko e Mo Yukenai Ki Ga Shiteta *chapter 1*


----------



## Motochika (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto Ch.598 
Bleach Ch.504


----------



## taydev (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto Ch.598 
Bleach Ch.504


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2012)

One Piece c.678
Rainbow c.68-73


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2012)

naruto chapter 598.

bleach chapter 504.

one piece chapter 678.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 23, 2012)

Naruto 598
Bleach 504
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 398
Sun-Ken Rock 103
Kuroko no Basuke 58-113


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2012)

Beelzebub 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.169)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.10)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.25)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.19)
_Koi-koi Seitokai_ (Ch.5)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.17-43)
_Naruto_ (Ch.598)
_Pika☆Ichi_ (Ch.11)
_School Days Anthology_ (Ch.1)
_Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei_ (Ch.1-10)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 23, 2012)

Just started Bakuman and am on Chapter 5 after reading for about a half hour. Fucking loving this shit!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2012)

_Bleach_ 504
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 398
_Naruto_ 598
_One Piece_ 678
_Orange_ 5


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 23, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 398.


----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2012)

_What a Wonderful World!_ Ch. 16-19(Complete)
_Hikari no Machi_ Ch. 1-2


----------



## youlookadopted (Aug 23, 2012)

Just picked up HxH, hopefully it lives up to the hype that it gets from most people.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 23, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.7


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2012)

Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 11


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Kuroko no Basuke 114-177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.504)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.188-189)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.32)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.4)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.112)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.156)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.5)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.86)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.23)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.3)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.8)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.55)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.24)
_Ratman_ (Ch.42)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.10)
_Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei_ (Ch.11)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.17)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.22-24)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.7-12)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.12)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Rax (Aug 24, 2012)

Some Toriko, Fairy Tail, HxH, and a couple one shots by Mashima.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 24, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 108-119
Blade of the Immortal - 91-98
Fairy Tail - 296
Berserk - 298-305

Finally had the time


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 24, 2012)

Kagerou days :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 159
Magi chap. 2-17
Btooom! chap. 1-31
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.118-119)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.296)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.138)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.9)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.159)
_Ratman_ (Ch.43)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.199)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 25, 2012)

Freaks' Squeele c.19
Hito Hitori Futari c.15


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Aug 25, 2012)

Vagabond from volume 33 to chapter 303


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2012)

Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo chap. 3
Magi chap. 18-37
Btooom! chap. 32-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.166-167)
_God Eater- The Summer Wars_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.178)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.44)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha　INNOCENT_ (Ch.00)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.113)
_Minami Kamakura Koukou Joshi Jitenshabu_ (Ch.1)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.79)
_Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo_ (Ch.3)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.39)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.49)


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 26, 2012)

Kuroko no Basuke 178


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 26, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 296.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Magi. Dat Aladdin


----------



## Hariti (Aug 26, 2012)

_Noblesse_ 216-246


----------



## Hebe (Aug 26, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 120-126
Blade of the Immortal - 99-105
Berserk - 306-310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.19-20)
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.19)
_Bokura No Hentai_ (Ch.1-4)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.37)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail Special: Fairy Woman_
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.375)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.45)
_Ramen Tenshi Pretty Menma_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Mochi (Aug 27, 2012)

Yotsubato&! Ch. 1 - 20


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 178
Tower of God 109
Jojo's bizarre adventures Part 1 Volume 5 and Part 2 Volume 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 27, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 74


----------



## Hebe (Aug 27, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 127-133
Blade of the Immortal - 106-113
Tower of God - Chapter 1
Berserk - 311-315


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.29
Diamond Dust c.8-9
New Century Godslayer *[Oneshot]*
Ashita Dorobou c.20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.120)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _(Ch.157)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.15)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.14)
_Nekomedou Kokoro Tan_ (Ch.1-2)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.11)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.36)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.25)
_Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka?_ (Ch.4)


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

Hikaru No Go Volume 23
Yakitate Japan Volume 25 
Rave Chapter 5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2012)

*Today:
*

_8♀1♂_ (Ch.10)
_Cock Robin O Korosu No Wa_ (Ch.5)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.398)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.16)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.14)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.27-32)


----------



## Hebe (Aug 29, 2012)

Bleach 505
Naruto 599
Eyeshield 21 - 134-142
Blade of the Immortal - 114-120
Berserk - 316-324


----------



## Stringer (Aug 29, 2012)

One Piece c.679
Rainbow c.74-81
Brad Harley no Basha c.3-5
Feng Shen Ji c.13
Jigokusei Lemina c.1
Diamond Dust c.10
Shaman Warrior c.8-11


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Naruto 599
Bleach 505
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 399


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2012)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 36
Zonbicchi wa Bicchi ni Fukumaremasu ka? chap. 4
Naruto chap. 598-599
Toriko chap. 185-200
Magi chap. 38-68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.505)
_Bokura no Hentai_ (Ch.5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.599)


----------



## Hebe (Aug 30, 2012)

Up to date with Berserk 

Eyeshield 21 - 143 - 151
Blade of the Immortal - 121-127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ani ga Imouto de Imouto ga Ani de_ (Ch.3)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.170)
_Freezing_ (Ch.105)
_Galge no Sekai yo, Youkoso_ (Ch.12-13)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.22-23)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.158)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.8)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.8-9)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.17)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.2)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.6)
_Pok?mon R?burst_ (Ch.10)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.21)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.13)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.24-25)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.63)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2012)

Freezing chap. 105
Toriko chap. 201
Medaka Box chap. 160
Binbougami ga! chap. 29-30
Magi chap. 69-108


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2012)

Magi chap. 109-121
Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei! chap. 6-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.29-30)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.39)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.297)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.9)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.160)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.18)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 1, 2012)

Holyland
Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Hebe (Sep 1, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 125-160
Blade of the Immortal - 128-134
Tower of God - 2-4


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 179


----------



## Stringer (Sep 2, 2012)

Rainbow c.82-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_15: Meisetsu Kougyou Koukou Rugby Bu_ (Ch.7-8)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.23.5)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.121)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.31)
_Candy_ (Ch.8)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.139)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.20)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.48)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.1)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.179)
_Needless_ (Ch.104)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.20-22)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.200)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.103)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2012)

Magi chap. 122


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 2, 2012)

*Candy Chapter 8*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.27-32)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.28)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.79)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.5)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.2)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.194-196)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.38)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.50)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.4)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.15)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.1)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.35)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.22) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Hebe (Sep 3, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 - 161-169
Blade of the Immortal - 135-141
Tower of God - 5-12


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2012)

REAL c.1-10
Brad Harley no Basha c.6-8 *[END]*
Jigokusei Lemina c.2-6 *[END]*
Rainbow c.91-92


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2012)

Nisekoi ch.38


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai chap. 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2012)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.97)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.122)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.159)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.38)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.19)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2012)

Shi ni itaru 1-19


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2012)

Cheese in the Trap 1-25


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.11
REAL c.11-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.7)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.3)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 5, 2012)

*Naruto* Chapter 600
*Bleach* Chapter 506
*One Piece* Chapter 680
*Girls of the Wild's* Chapter 54


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 5, 2012)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 400


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2012)

Area no Kishi 97
Bleach 506
Dengeki Daisy 52
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 400
Naruto 600
One Piece 680
Shinobi Life 60


----------



## taydev (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto 600
Bleach 506


----------



## Imagine (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto ch.600

One Piece ch.680

Magi ch.33 - 40

KHR ch.400


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto 600
Bleach 506
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 400


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2012)

One Piece c.680
Noru c.1-3


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2012)

*20th Century Boys* - [Complete]


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2012)

Big Order 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.123)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.31)
_Bleach_ (Ch.506)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.6)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.69)
_Naruto_ (Ch.600)
_Ohmuro Family_ (Ch.10)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.8)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.35)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.10) *[/Complete]*
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.13)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2012)

Kurogane chap. 38
Naruto chap. 600
Magi chap. 123


----------



## Brian (Sep 6, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 82
_Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_ (One Shot)


----------



## Danielle (Sep 6, 2012)

Bleach 506
Ao No Exorcist 10-12
Fullmetal Alchemist 34-38


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 180


----------



## Markness (Sep 6, 2012)

Toriko chapter 202
Omamori Himari 56
Oh My Goddess! volumes 13 and 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.171)
_Cafe Detective Club_ (Ch.25)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.168)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.216)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.33)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.487-488)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.160)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.38)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.39)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.180)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.3)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.39)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.56)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.56)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.50)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.25)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 7, 2012)

*Soul Cartel* Chapter 34-35
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 298


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

Toriko chap. 202
Kurogane chap. 39
Binbougami ga! chap. 31
Medaka Box chap. 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.124)
_Big Order_ (Ch.10)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.151)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.201)


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

*Soul Eater* (Chapter 3)
*Dragon Drive* (Chapter 5)
*Reborn!* (Chapter 141)


----------



## Salem (Sep 8, 2012)

_Veritas_: Chapter 1-81


----------



## Stringer (Sep 8, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.12
XO Sisters c.13


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2012)

AKB49 - Renai Kinshi Jourei 58-68


----------



## Danielle (Sep 8, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist 39-41
Monsters One Shot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Again!!_ (Ch.18)
_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.29)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.3)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.298)
_Hana to Harinezumi_ (Ch.4)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.399-400)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.114-115)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.161)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.7)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shingeki no Kyojin c.37


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 46


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

shingeki no kyojin 37
liar game 155


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.11-12)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.140)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.489)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.64)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.40)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.26-27)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 10, 2012)

Hanashippanashi c.1-4
The Pale Horse c.9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.125)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.10)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.376)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.14)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.161)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.8)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.46)
_Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei_ (Ch.12)
_Sensei no Bulge_ (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.26)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.29)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.314)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2012)

Magi chap. 124
Freezing: Zero chap. 5


----------



## taydev (Sep 11, 2012)

Naruto 601
Bleach 507


----------



## Stringer (Sep 11, 2012)

Green Blood c.8
One Piece c.681
Rainbow c.93


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2012)

naruto chapter 601.

bleach chapter 507.

one piece chapter 681.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 401.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 11, 2012)

Naruto 601
Bleach 507
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 401
Fairy Tail 258-264


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Naruto chap. 601
Sekirei chap. 134
Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.507)
_Half and Half_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.197)
_My Girl_ (Ch.32-33)
_Naruto_ (Ch.601)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.134)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.20+Omake)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.180)
_Zettai Kunshu Shoukougun_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 26


----------



## Finvarra (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been reading the breaker followed by the breaker new wave. I have Read everything out so far during the last 4/5 days. I have really enjoryed it


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 12, 2012)

Nesekoi 1-40
Bleach 504


----------



## Stringer (Sep 12, 2012)

Real c.14-17


----------



## Lacie (Sep 12, 2012)

Naruto 601


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Magi chap. 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.172)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.11)
_Choku!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.57)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.446)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.315)


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 13, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 104
Fairy Tail 265-279


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 13, 2012)

Silver Spoon Ch. 1-7


----------



## Lacie (Sep 13, 2012)

Soul Eater 98-100


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 14, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 181
Fairy Tail 280-299


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.40)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.198)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.181)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.18)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.5)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 14, 2012)

Fairy Tail 299
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 162
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 401
Silver Spoon 9-17


----------



## Lacie (Sep 14, 2012)

Big Order 3-10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Magi chap. 126
Kiss x Sis chap. 1-5
Hitsugime no Chaika chap. 1-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.126)
_Choku!_ (Ch.5-9)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.23)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.162)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.44)
_Past Future_ (Ch.9)
_Ratman_ (Ch.44)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.51)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Lacie (Sep 15, 2012)

FullMetal Alchemist 4
HunterXHunter 1-22


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 15, 2012)

Silver Spoon 18-26


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2012)

Nisekoi 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

*Today:*



_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.26)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.377)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.490)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.401)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.47)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.7)
_Nyan Koi!_ (Ch.31)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.31)
_Ratman_ (Ch.45)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.37)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.10)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.104)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 47


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2012)

Tower of God... All of it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 16, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - Stone Ocean 102-158 /end


----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 83-84
_House of the Sun_ Ch. 1-5


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

Fairy Tail - 222-231
Read the first 3 chapters of Berserk.


----------



## taydev (Sep 16, 2012)

Rock Lee manga ch 13-14


----------



## Hebe (Sep 16, 2012)

Up to date with Blade of the Immortal 

Started One Piece. Chapters 1-2.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 16, 2012)

Yu Yu Hakusho Ch. 54 - 124.


----------



## Babby (Sep 16, 2012)

Re-read Fairy tail 290+.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 16, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 105


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2012)

SKN lv105


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Choku!_ (Ch.10-15)
_Happy Project_ (Ch.21-25)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.10)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.24)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.2)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.11-12)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 17, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 299.


----------



## kratos184 (Sep 17, 2012)

Today i have finished the last 20 chapters of Toriko and strated reading the first five chapters of Tower of God.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugarless 13-14
Assassination classroom 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

*Today:*

_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.26-27)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.127)
_Choku!_ (Ch.16-17)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.54)
_Hana to Harinezumi_ (Ch.5)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.12)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.9)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.32)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.16)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.316+Omake)


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 18, 2012)

Lost+Brain 1.1-14


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2012)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Steel Ball Run 1 -22


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 18, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 11
Billy Bat 84
Crows 81
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 163
Silver Spoon 26-35


----------



## Shinya (Sep 18, 2012)

DI[E]CE Ch.29-31
Chronos- deep Ch.7-16


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 18, 2012)

Tonari no Seki-kun 1-16


----------



## Brian (Sep 18, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 27
_Rock lee's Springtime of Youth_ Ch. 13-14


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2012)

Magi chap. 127


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.98)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.5-6)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.25)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.55)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.152)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.30)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.162)
_My Girl_ (Ch.34-35)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.90-94+Omake)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.17)
_Wa!_ (Ch.18)


----------



## taydev (Sep 19, 2012)

Bleach 508
Naruto 602


----------



## Motochika (Sep 19, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 602
Bleach Ch. 508
Soul Eater Ch. 101


----------



## taydev (Sep 19, 2012)

Rock Lee manga ch.15


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 19, 2012)

Naruto 602
Bleach 508
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 402
Kuroshitsuji 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

*Today:
*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.13)
_Bleach_ (Ch.508)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.169-170)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.41)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.12-13)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.56)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.17-25)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.141-142)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.29)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.113)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.40-41)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.21)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.80)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.22)
_Naruto_ (Ch.602)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 20, 2012)

Bleach 508
Naruto 602
One Piece 682
Silver Spoon 36-39


----------



## Hebe (Sep 20, 2012)

One Piece - 3-25 //Man, this one is good.
Eyeshield 21 - 170-187


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2012)

Read chapter 25 of Otoyomegatari a few days ago.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 21, 2012)

One Piece c.682 
Diamond Dust c.14
Noru c.4-5
Kangoku Gakuen c.44   
Hanashippanashi c.5-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.57)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.41)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.25)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2012)

Freezing chap. 106-107


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

Nisekoi 41


----------



## Stringer (Sep 21, 2012)

Hanashippanashi c.7-12


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 21, 2012)

Fairy Tail 300


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.38)
_Candy_ (Ch.9-10) *[/Complete]*
_Freezing_ (Ch.106-107)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.58)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.163)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.402)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.199)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.3)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.22)
_Ratman_ (Ch.46)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.202)
_Twinkle Crusaders Go Go!_ (Ch.12)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 163
Magi chap. 128
Senran Kagura-Guren no Hebi chap. 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 22, 2012)

akira volume 2


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 22, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 77


----------



## taydev (Sep 22, 2012)

Rock Lee manga ch 16


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 23, 2012)

Nisekoi 42
Kono Ie de Kimi to 1-18 (completed)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 23, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 300.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.14
Dragon Ball SD c.1-11
Hanashippanashi c.13-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

*Yesterday:*


_Dethrone_ (Ch.2)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.59)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.378)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.163)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.42)
_Otoko no Musume Days_ (Ch.2-3)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.25)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.8)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.17)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.53)


*Today:*

_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.10)
_Boku wa Mari no Naka_ (Ch.7)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.143)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.491)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.25)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.182)
_Omae no Gohoushi wa Sono Teido ka?_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.95)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.4)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.26)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.17)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.4)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.15)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Brian (Sep 24, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 85
_Rock lee's Springtime of Youth_ Ch. 16


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 24, 2012)

freezing chapters 100-107.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hito Hitori Futari c.18
Green Blood 1-8 [Re-read]


----------



## Toriko (Sep 24, 2012)

Doubutsu no Kuni 0
Gash Bell 10
Blood Lad 1
Toriko 1
Bio Boosted Guyver 1-30
Buster Keel 27-33

Had a lot of free time at school today.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2012)

Hitsugime no Chaika chap. 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.14)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.128)
_God Eater: The Summer Wars_ (Ch.3)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.10)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.9)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.68-75)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.116-117)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.48-49)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.15)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.32)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.448)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.20)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.14)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.20)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.27)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 25, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 165
Gamaran 156
Rookies 212-213


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 25, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 182


----------



## Stringer (Sep 25, 2012)

Ashita Dorobou c.21
Souten no Ken c.1-28
Dorohedoro c.1
Emerald - Heroes of the western world *[One-shot]*
The Swordsman c.14


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 25, 2012)

Just try Fate/Stay Night game and it's awesome not the crap anime but the game that fells like a manga the plot is perfect and characters gold.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.21)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.32-34)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.171)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.38)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.14)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.164)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.87)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.10)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.43)
_Twin Cake_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2012)

Magi chap. 129


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 26, 2012)

soul eater chapter 102.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 26, 2012)

naruto 603


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 26, 2012)

Soul Eater 102


----------



## Motochika (Sep 26, 2012)

Naruto Ch.603
Bleach Ch.509


----------



## Hariti (Sep 26, 2012)

Bleach 509
Gantz 371
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 403
Konya mo Nemurenai 5-6
Naruto 603


----------



## taydev (Sep 26, 2012)

Bleach 509


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 26, 2012)

Naruto 603
Bleach 509
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 403


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.24-28
Battle Angel Alita - Last Order c.112
Hana no Keiji c.1-15
Kangoku Gakuen c.45


----------



## Kakui Lee (Sep 26, 2012)

Cage of Eden 170,171
Noblesse 251


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.173-174)
_Bleach_ (Ch.509)
_Himegoto - Juukyuusai no Seifuku_  (Ch.1)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.7)
_Melty Blood X_ (Ch.2-4)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.13)
_Naruto_ (Ch.603)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.16)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.1-144) Long...Long...Day....


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 27, 2012)

Bleach 509
Naruto 603
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 403

Assassination Classroom 012
Gamaran 157
Hajime no Ippo 982-984


----------



## Hariti (Sep 27, 2012)

Area no Kishi 99


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

*Today:*




_K?mpfer_ (Ch.29)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.164)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.3)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.12)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.9)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.54)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.145-189)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.317)


----------



## Stannis (Sep 28, 2012)

Bleach 503-509
one piece 677-682
Naruto 597-603
Noblesse 245-251


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 164

Been slacking on my manga chapters as of late. MMOs will do that to you is suppose....


----------



## taydev (Sep 28, 2012)

Rock Lee SOY ch. 17


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 28, 2012)

Lost+Brain 15
Fairy Tail 301


----------



## Baby Joe (Sep 28, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 492


----------



## Oceania (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually started reading Franken Fran last night and I love it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.19)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.99)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.129)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.190)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.60)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.144)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.200)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.53)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.44)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.9)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.190-209)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.203)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 29, 2012)

Fairy Tail 301
SKET Dance 209


----------



## Toriko (Sep 29, 2012)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood volumes 1 and 2
Toriko 153


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 29, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2012)

*Today:*



_8♀1♂_ (Ch.15)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.19)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Sep 30, 2012)

Code Breaker 191


----------



## Imagine (Sep 30, 2012)

Gamaran ch. 121 - 140


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 30, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

*Today:*



_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.11)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.172)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.191-192)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.1-2)
_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.4)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.61)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.492)
_Hoken no Sensei_ (Ch.7-8)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.54-55)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.118)
_Mytserious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.70)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.4)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan _(Ch.4)
_Over Image_ (Ch.1)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.96)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2012)

Magi Chap. 131


----------



## Yagami Light (Oct 1, 2012)

Hikaru no go chapters 4-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.130)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.193)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.80)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.379)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.10)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.2)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.166)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.183)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2012)

Senran Kagura-Guren no Hebi chap. 2


----------



## Markness (Oct 2, 2012)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order chapter 113
Ah! My Goddess! chapter 289


----------



## Smoke (Oct 2, 2012)

yesterday-o-utatte


----------



## taydev (Oct 2, 2012)

Bleach ch. 510


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 2, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 166


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 2, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 604
Bleach Ch. 510
Reborn! Ch. 404


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 2, 2012)

Naruto 604
Bleach 510
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 404


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 2, 2012)

naruto chapter 604.

bleach chapter 510.

one piece chapter 683.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 404.

fairy tail chapter 301.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.175)
_Bleach_ (Ch.510)
_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.604)
_Rika_ (Ch.10)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.15-17)


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 3, 2012)

just finished reading the final chapter of 666 satan

result: confused and pissed off


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 3, 2012)

Shaman King Flowers chapters 4-5.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 3, 2012)

Billy Bat 086
Bleach 510
Naruto 604
One Piece 683


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.12)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.42-43)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.2)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.40)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.135)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.7)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 4, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 013
Gamaran 158
Fairy Tail 302
Liar Game 158


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 4, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 118-119


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 4, 2012)

Fairy Tail 302


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.153)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.201)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.165)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.204)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.24)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.318)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2012)

*Tuesday:*

Magi chap. 132

*Thursday:*

Medaka Box chap. 165
Magi chap. 133


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 5, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 168


----------



## Brian (Oct 5, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 86


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 5, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 493


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.299-302)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.2)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.493)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.168)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.403-404)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.39)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.29-30)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.50)
_My Girl_ (Ch.36-37)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.36)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.14)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2012)

*Friday*

Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 1
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 48-50


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 6, 2012)

claymore chapter 131.

fairy tail chapter 302.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 6, 2012)

Beelzebub 168-175


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.49-50)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.56-59)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.22)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.2)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.20)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.380)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.4)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 8, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 014
Code Breaker 194
Haikyu!! 021-022
The Breaker New Waves 087


----------



## Hariti (Oct 8, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 100
_No.6_ 21
_Star-like Words_ 5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sunday*

Magi chap. 134-138


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 8, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 106


----------



## Stannis (Oct 8, 2012)

Noblesse 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2012)

*Today:*

_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.28-29)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.131-135)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.15)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.169)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.119)
_Needless_ (Ch.105)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.45)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.57)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.2)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.64)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.36)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.32-33)
_Yankano!_ (Ch.4)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.50)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 9, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 169
Code Breaker 195


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2012)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 139-140
Sukitte Ii na yo. chap. 1
Shishunki na Adam chap. 2
Magical Ear Pick Panic! chap. 1(Oneshot)[*Complete*]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.39)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.100)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.27) *[/Complete]*
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.62)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.2)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.1-25)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.28)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.42)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.51)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2012)

Naruto 605


----------



## taydev (Oct 10, 2012)

Bleach ch511


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Magi* Ch: 141


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 10, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 605
Bleach Ch. 511
Reborn! Ch. 405


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 10, 2012)

Naruto 605
Bleach 511
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 405


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2012)

shingeko no kyojin 38


----------



## Brian (Oct 11, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 28-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.16)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.176)
_Bleach_ (Ch.511)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.194-195)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.154)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.605)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.10-10.5)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Usagi no Mark_ (Ch.1-2)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Magi chap. 141


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2012)

*Naruto* Chapter 605
*Bleach* Chapter 511
*Gintama* Chapter 417
*One Piece* Chapter 684
*Beelzeblub* Chapter 176
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 195
*Detective Conan* Chapter 834
*Shingeki no Kyojin* Chapter 38
*Magi: Labyrinth of Magic* Chapter 141
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 405


----------



## Kakui Lee (Oct 11, 2012)

Cage of Eden 173

Naruto 605

Fairy Tail 302


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 11, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 144
Spoon 043-045
Tegami Bachi 057


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 11, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 184


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.5)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.155)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.170)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.17)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.166)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.46)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.11)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.18)
_Ware ha Kenou!!_ (Ch.6-7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.319)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2012)

*Thursday*

Magi chap. 142
Highschool DxD chap. 20
Medaka Box chap. 166
Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 2-5


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 12, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 170
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 405
Silver Spoon 046-054


----------



## Hariti (Oct 12, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 184
Last Game 12


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 12, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 494


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Magi* CH:143


----------



## creative (Oct 12, 2012)

_onani master kurosawa 

_The manga takes place in the usual slice-of-life school setting with the steady cast of teenagers and drama. the main character is a chronic masturbater who unsuspectingly beats off in the girl locker-room. the main plot deals with one of his "victims" catching him in the scene of the crime but the supporting cast hold enough interest to move the plot up as well. it's been nicknamed "fap note" due to the protagonist looking and acting an awful lot like Light Yagami from death note.


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail 303


----------



## Smoke (Oct 12, 2012)

Kure-nai 49
GE 145
The World God Only Knows 205
The Breaker: New Waves 88
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 494
Fairy Tail 303
Nisekoi 46


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

Magician 224
Magi 143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Kurogane_ (Ch.40)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.4)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.4)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.205)


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

The Breaker New Waves: Ch. 88
Last Game: Ch. 12
Toriko: Ch. 207


----------



## JoJo (Oct 13, 2012)

Fairy Tail: Chapter 303


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 13, 2012)

naruto chapter 605.

bleach chapter 511.

one piece chapter 684.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 405.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2012)

*Friday*

Magi chap. 143
Fairy Tail chap. 288-290


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2012)

*Fairy Tail Chapter* 303
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 88
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Chapters 143-144


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 13, 2012)

Fairy Tail 303
Rookies 214
Skip Beat 192


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 13, 2012)

Variante 1-19
Magi 38-85
Fairy Tail 303


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2012)

*Saturday*

Magi chap. 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Connect)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.303)
_FukuNeko_ (Ch.6-7)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.156)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.13)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.21-23)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.494)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.210)
_Yuricam: Yurika no Campus Life_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2012)

*Green Blood* Chapter 01


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 14, 2012)

Haikyu!! Ch.024
SKET Dance Ch.210


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2012)

*Today:*



_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.63)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.145)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.202)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.3)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.38)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2012)

Gantz Vol23


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sunday*

Magi chap. 145


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

_Berserk_ ch. 331
_Zetman_ ch 181
_Id_ ch 161-165


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally caught up with Vagabond.

...and that was definitely a good read.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 15, 2012)

Again!! 6-9


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2012)

*Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun* Chapter 1-33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.44-45)
_Hanayashiki no Juunin Tachi_ (Ch.1-7)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.381)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.51)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.16)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.171)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2012)

*Monday*

Magi Chap. 146


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)

*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Chapters 145-146


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2012)

Sun Ken Rock 107


----------



## Hariti (Oct 16, 2012)

Area no Kishi 101
Kuroko no Basket 185
Noblesse 254


----------



## Brian (Oct 16, 2012)

_Berserk_ Ch. 331


----------



## Stannis (Oct 16, 2012)

Tower of God 36
Noblesse 254


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 16, 2012)

FMP sigma 72-77


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 16, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 107
Kuroko no Basket 185


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.30)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.136)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.8)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.184-185)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.120)
_Nisekoi Extra_ (Newlyweds)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Magi chap. 147


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 17, 2012)

Akame ga Kill! Chapter 30
Magi Chapter 1 to 30


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 17, 2012)

Billy Bat 087
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 171


----------



## taydev (Oct 17, 2012)

Bleach ch. 512


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 17, 2012)

Naruto 606
Bleach 512
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 406


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 17, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 606
Bleach Ch. 512
Reborn! Ch. 406


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 17, 2012)

naruto chapter 606.

bleach chapter 512.

one piece chapter 685.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 406.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 17, 2012)

Naruto Chap 606

bleach chap 512

OP 685

Freezing 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2012)

*Today:*



_Balance Policy_ (Ch.8)
_Bleach_ (Ch.512)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.1)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.33)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.5)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.51)
_Naruto_ (Ch.606)


----------



## Mdri (Oct 18, 2012)

Magi 147 and 148
Naruto 606
Bleach 512
One Piece 685


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 18, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 51
Magi chap. 148
Kamisama Hajimemashita chap. 1


----------



## Hariti (Oct 18, 2012)

_Ao Haru Ride_ 22
_Gantz_ 372
_K - Memory of Red_ 3-4
_Orange_ 8


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

_Naruto 606
Bleach 512
One Piece 685
Toriko 208
Denpa Kyoushi 46

_


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 87
_Hikari no Machi_ Ch. 3
_Gantz_ Ch. 372
_Toriko_ Ch. 208


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 18, 2012)

Bleach 512
Naruto 606
One Piece 685
Silver Spoon 055


----------



## Stringer (Oct 18, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.29-35
Blood and Steel c.31
Green Blood c.10
Shingeki no Kyojin c.38
One Piece c.685
Hana no Keiji c.16-20
Noru c.4-7
Diamond Dust c.15-17
Hanashippanashi 13-14
Hito Hitori Futari c.18-26
Yokokuhan c.4
Kangoku Gakuen c.46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.177)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.172)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.167)
_My Girl_ (Ch.38)
_Okujou-hime_ (Ch.18)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.55)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.24-26)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.37)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness Bangaihen_ (Ch.9)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.63)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.320)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2012)

*Thursday*

Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 6-18
Magi chap. 149
Medaka Box chap. 167


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2012)

*Naruto* Chapter 606
*Bleach* Chapter 512
*Gintama* Chapter 418
*One Piece* Chapter 685
*Beelzeblub* Chapter 177
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 406
*Magi: Labyrinth of Magic* Chapters 147-149


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 19, 2012)

Again!! 010-020
Hajime no Ippo 985-989
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 172
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 406
The Breaker: New Waves 089


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.36-50
Hana no Keiji c.18
Feng Shen Ji c.15-16


----------



## Hariti (Oct 19, 2012)

Kimi ni Todoke 73
Shinobi Life 61
Taiyou no Ie 16


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 19, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 495


----------



## Big Saga Pump (Oct 19, 2012)

Toriko 208
HSDK 295


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 19, 2012)

Fairy Tail 304
Kuroshitsuji 74


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2012)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 304
*Detective Conan* Chapter 835
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 89
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Chapter 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.101)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.46)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.14-16)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.304)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.405-406)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.26)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.45-46)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.52)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.82)
_School Days Anthology_ (Ch.2)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.10)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.206)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2012)

*Friday*

K: Memory of Red chap. 1-4
Magi chap. 150
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 52


----------



## Big Saga Pump (Oct 20, 2012)

Medaka Box 167
Green Blood 2


----------



## Stringer (Oct 20, 2012)

Green Blood c.11
Fist of the Blue Sky c.51-69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2012)

*Today:*



_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.64)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.146)
_High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!?_ (Ch.5-5.5)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.4)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 21, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 304.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2012)

*Saturday*

Onihime VS chap. 25-26[*Complete*]
Fairy Tail chap. 291-304
High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!? chap. 5 and 5.5
To LOVE-Ru chap. 1-7


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 21, 2012)

Billy Bat 088
Gamaran 159


----------



## Stannis (Oct 21, 2012)

Gantz vol 24


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 21, 2012)

*Our Future Plans[Oneshot]*
That dog lol.

*Itoshi wo Tome Chapter 1-8[Full]*
SO CUTE ASDFGJNBVCXRTYIYMNB


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.70-78
JoJolion c.15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2012)

*Today:*

_Cross Manage_ (Ch.2)
_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.6)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.10-11)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.382)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.495)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2012)

*Sunday*

Highschool DxD chap. 21
Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 19
Magi chap. 151-152


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 22, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 015
Gamaran 160-161
Kuroko no Basket 145-150


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 22, 2012)

Fight! Ryozanpaku, History's Strongest Disciple Ch. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2012)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.102)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.137)
_Freezing_ (Ch.108)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.24)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.28)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.17)
_Josei Danshi_ (Ch.11)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.26)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_  (Ch.203)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.39)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.25-26) *[/Complete]*
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.22)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.97-99.5)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.33-34)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.56)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.15-17)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.34)


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 23, 2012)

Silver Spoon 056


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 23, 2012)

Assassination Classroom Chapter 15
Sun Ken Rock Chapter 103
Magi Chapter 31 to 60


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2012)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 153
Freezing chap. 108

*Raws*

Freezing chap. 109-113
Maken-Ki! Chap. 46-53


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 23, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 108
Kuroko no Basket 186


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 23, 2012)

*23/10/2012:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ - chapter 1.
_Naruto_ - volume 51


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 23, 2012)

Assassination Classroom

Silver Spoon

Billy Bat

Read one chapter of Divine Melody on a whim and regretted reading it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Evergreen chap. 7
Magi chap. 154

*Raws*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.21)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.12)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.7)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.14)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.186)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.37)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.18)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Naruto* Chapter 607
*Bleach* Chapter 513
*Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic* Chapters 151-154


----------



## Hariti (Oct 24, 2012)

Area no Kishi 102
Kuroko no Basket 186
Noblesse 255


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2012)

Again!! 021


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 24, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 607
Bleach Ch. 513
Reborn! Ch. 407


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 24, 2012)

One Piece 686
Bleach 513
Naruto 607
Magi Chapter 61 to 90


----------



## taydev (Oct 24, 2012)

Bleach 513


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 24, 2012)

Bleach 513
Code Breaker 196
Naruto 607
One Piece 686


----------



## Ernie (Oct 24, 2012)

taydev said:


> Bleach 513



Only Bleach?


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 24, 2012)

Naruto 607
Bleach 513
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 407


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.79
One Piece c.686
Hana no Keiji 28-33
Hito Hitori Futari c.27


----------



## gemadog7 (Oct 24, 2012)

One Piece 686.


----------



## Brian (Oct 25, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 30
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 88
_Toriko_ Ch. 209


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.178)
_Bleach_ (Ch.513)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.157)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.24)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.46)
_Naruto_ (Ch.607)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.47)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.20)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Magi chap. 154-155
Monster Musume no Iru Nichijou chap. 7-8
Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 13
Maken-Ki! chap. 46


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2012)

*Gintama* Chapter 419
*One Piece* Chapter 686
*Beelzeblub* Chapter 178
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 196
*Magi: Labyrinth of Magic* Chapter 155
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 407


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 25, 2012)

Toriko Chapter 209
Beelzebub Chapter 178


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 25, 2012)

Crows 083
Liar Game 159


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 25, 2012)

naruto chapter 607.

bleach chapter 513.

one piece chapter 686.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 407.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 25, 2012)

Bleach 513
Naruto 607
One Piece 686
Vampire Knight 82


----------



## Stannis (Oct 25, 2012)

Gantz vol. 25+26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.30)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.196)
_Hajimete no Aku_  (Ch.158)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.173)
_Kotsukuri no Houhou Ooshieshimasu_ (One-shot)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.121)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.168)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.211)
_Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei_ (Ch.13)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.6)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.321)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2012)

*Thursday*

Medaka Box chap. 168


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 26, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 173
Sket Dance 211
Silver Spoon 057
The Breaker 090


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 26, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 496

Fight! Ryozanpaku, History's Strongest Disciple Ch. 02


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2012)

Fairy Tail 305
Kirai ja nai kedo 1-6
Silver Spoon 57


----------



## taydev (Oct 26, 2012)

Sidooh 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.305)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.11)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.41)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.6)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.5)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.57)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.207)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.18-19)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.21)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.105)
_Zenryoku Otome_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2012)

*Friday*

Magi chap. 156-157
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun chap. 1
Fairy Tail chap. 305
Baketeriya chap. 1

*Raw chapter read*

Shin Sekai Yori chap. 1


----------



## Morcombe (Oct 27, 2012)

I read lots of manga today

Nanatsu no Taizio ch.1
Yamada-kun to 7 Nin no Majo ch.1 - 34 and
Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata! ch.1 - 18

my goal is to read and catch up to every single ongoing manga in shonen jump, magazine and sunday.

i would include champion but i dont have a list for all its ongoing series.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 27, 2012)

Gantz vol 26,27,28,29 and 30


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 27, 2012)

Pandora Hearts 78
Fairy Tail 305


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2012)

*Today:*


_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.18-19)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.407)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.24)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.53)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2012)

*Saturday*

Rising x Rydeen chap. 1-5
Hitsugime no Chaika chap. 11
Magi chap. 158

*Raws read*

Rising x Rydeen chap. 6-7
Hitsugime no Chaika chap. 12


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

_K - Memory of Red_ 5
_Kuroko no Basket _151-153


----------



## Beckman (Oct 28, 2012)

_Kyo Kara Ore Wa_ 153-155 I'd really recomend this one. One of the most fun mangas I've ever read.


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 28, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 016
Fairy Tail 305
Kuroko no Basket 151-153
The Katekyo Hitman REBORN! 407


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 28, 2012)

*Gokujou Drops Chapter 1 & 2*
Wtf?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 28, 2012)

Gantz til ch 371


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.65-66)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.3)
_Hanayashiki no Juunin Tachi_ (Ch.8)
_Seven Sisters!_ (Ch.4)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2012)

*Sunday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 53
Magi chap. 159

*Raw chapters read*

Btooom! chap. 50-53
Magi chap. 160


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 29, 2012)

S kareshi joujou chapters 1-15.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2012)

Green Blood c.12
Fist of the Blue Sky c.80-84


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2012)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 160
Rinne no Lagrange chap. 1

*Raw chapters read*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

*Today:*


_Choku!_ (Ch.18-19)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.67)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.204)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 30, 2012)

Bleach Ch. 514
Reborn! Ch. 408


----------



## taydev (Oct 30, 2012)

Bleach 514


----------



## Stringer (Oct 30, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.85-86
One Piece c.687
Diamond Dust c.18
Oyasumi Punpun c.1


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 30, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 408
Sun-Ken Rock 109
Bleach 514


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.514)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.47)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.54)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.48)
_Over Image_ (Ch.2)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.136)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.212)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 54


----------



## Rax (Oct 31, 2012)

I started Medaka Box.

So chapters 1-33

Soul Eater 103
Bleach 514
One Piece 687
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 408


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 31, 2012)

Chapters I read on Tuesday:

Bleach 514
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 408
One Piece 687


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach 514
One Piece 687
Sket Dance 212


----------



## Hariti (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach 514
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 76
Noblesse 256
One Piece 687


----------



## Hebe (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach - 514
One Piece - 58-74


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.87-91


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Medaka Box chap. 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.179)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.4)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.6)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 1, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 497


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 1, 2012)

bleach chapter 514.

one piece chapter 687.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 408.

fairy tail chapter 306.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 1, 2012)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa chapters 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.8)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.103)
_Boy + Girl Fusion_ (One-Shot)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Special 1 & 5)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.68)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.26)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.408)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.65)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.169)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.25)
_Working!!_ (Ch.102-103)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.322)


----------



## Brian (Nov 2, 2012)

_Liar Game_ Ch. 153-160
_Toriko_ Ch. 210


----------



## Hariti (Nov 2, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 103
_Fairy Tail _306


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Fairy Tail 306
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 174
Liar Game 160


----------



## Stringer (Nov 3, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.92-97


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.5-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.306)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.69-71)
_Gaku Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.1)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.30)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.114)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.174)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.58)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.26)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.20)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.46-47)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2012)

claymore chapter 132.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 3, 2012)

Otoyomegatari chapter 26.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2012)

*Friday*

Tales of Xillia - Side;Milla chap. 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 3, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.98-101
Feng Shen Ji c.17
Blood and Steel c.32


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 3, 2012)

Fairy Tail 306


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Change Guy .


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2012)

rosario + vampire II chapters 50-58.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2012)

*Today:*


_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.31)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.29)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.40) *[/Complete]*
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.49)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.5)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.21-23)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 4, 2012)

Sket Dance 213


----------



## Stringer (Nov 4, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.102-108
Green Blood c.13


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sunday*

Senran Kagura: Guren no Hebi chap. 4-5
Magi chap. 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Frogman_ (Ch.54)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.383)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.4)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.205)
_Rika_ (Ch.11)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.28)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.58)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.24)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.19-20)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Brian (Nov 5, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 89


----------



## Hariti (Nov 5, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist 40
Dengeki Daisy 54
Noblesse 257


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2012)

*Monday*

Witch Craft Works chap. 1-16
Ziggurat chap. 1-5
Koimoku chap. 18

*Raw chapters read*

Ziggurat chap. 6-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_  (Ch.17)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.496-497)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.18)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.122)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.34)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 6, 2012)

Girl the Wild's 1-63


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 6, 2012)

say i love you chapters 1-24.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 6, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Senran Kagura: Guren no Hebi chap. 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2012)

*Today:
*


_A Bias Girl_ (Ch.6)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.40)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.138)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.1)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.5)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.14)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.71)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.4-4.5)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2012)

_Berserk_ Ch. 332
_Gantz_ Ch. 373
_Bleach_ Ch. 515 
_One Piece_ Ch. 688 
_Naruto_ Ch. 608
_Cotton_ Ch. 1-4(End)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 7, 2012)

Magi 1-7
Silver Spoon 058


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 7, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 608
Bleach Ch. 515
Reborn! Ch. 409


----------



## taydev (Nov 7, 2012)

Bleach 515


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.109-111
One Piece c.688
Diamond Dust c.19


----------



## Hariti (Nov 7, 2012)

Bleach 515
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 409 [/end]
Naruto 608
One Piece 688


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 7, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 409
Bleach 515
Naruto 608


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 7, 2012)

naruto chapter 608.

bleach chapter 515.

one piece chapter 688.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 409.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures: Steel Ball Run Ch.83-95 /end


----------



## Reyes (Nov 7, 2012)

Reborn 409......that was bullshit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 55
Toki to Eien - Toki Towa chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.515)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.72)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.15)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.12-13)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.47)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.55)
_Naruto_ (Ch.608)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.0-1)


----------



## Ernie (Nov 8, 2012)

Naruto (8/10)
Bleach (6/10)
Berserk (7/10)
Cotton (6/10)


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Dimension W 1-2
Beelzebub 180
One Piece 600-688


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 8, 2012)

Bleach 515
Haikyuu!! 25-26
Naruto 608
One Piece 688
The Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 608-609


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 8, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 180.

toriko chapter 211.


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 8, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 110


----------



## Stringer (Nov 8, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.112-118
Shingeki no Kyojin c.39 [RAW]
Jojolion c.15
Kangoku Gakuen c.47


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2012)

*Thursday*

Medaka Box chap. 170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.180)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.48)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.12)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.409) *[/Complete]*
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.1)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Extra)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.30)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.323)


----------



## Brian (Nov 9, 2012)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 304
_Toriko_ Ch. 211


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 9, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 175
Worst 122-123


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 9, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 498


----------



## Hariti (Nov 9, 2012)

_Fairy Tail_ 307
_Kuroko no Basket_ 187-188


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 9, 2012)

Fairy Tail 307
Kuroko no Basket 187 + 188


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2012)

*Raw chapter read*

Witch Craft Works chap. 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.147)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.10)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.21)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.175)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.13)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.187-188)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.170)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.23-27)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.46)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.208)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.16)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.106)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 307.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 10, 2012)

Fairy Tail 307
Silver Spoon 059
Sket Dance 214
The Breaker 092


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

red raven chapters 1-9.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

*Today:*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.35)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.307)
_In Bura!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.7)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.5)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.59)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.213-214)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.39)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 11, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 017-018


----------



## Hariti (Nov 11, 2012)

Area no Kishi 104
Silver Spoon 59


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 11, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 119-123


----------



## Stringer (Nov 11, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.33
Fist of the Blue Sky c.119
Hungry Joker c.1
Feng Shen Ji c.18
Ashita Dorobou c.22-23


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 11, 2012)

tonnura san chapters 1-12.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.139)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.39-40)
_Cross Manage_ (Ch.3)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.81)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.159)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.384)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.31)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.27)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.123)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.25)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.50)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.7)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.38)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.53)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 12, 2012)

Nisekoi 50
Girls of the Wild's 64
3 AM Dangerous Zone 1-6


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 12, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 128-130
Shaman King Ch. 286-288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.36-38)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.49)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.73)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.148-150)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.44)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.2)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.215)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 13, 2012)

Sket Dance 215


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 13, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 189


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 13, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 131-143
Shaman King Flowers Ch. 1


----------



## Hariti (Nov 13, 2012)

_K - Memory of Red_ 6
_Kuroko no Basket_ 189
_Noblesse_ 258


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 13, 2012)

_Gantz_ - volumes 24-25
_Blade of the Immortal_ - volume 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.22)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.16)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.160) *[/Complete]*
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.25-26)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.449)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.15)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.37)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.36)


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 14, 2012)

Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo (Ch.1-25)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 14, 2012)

naruto chapter 609.

bleach chapter 516.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2012)

I read part of the first chapter of Kyoukai no Rinne. It actually seems pretty interesting at first, not to mention it reminds me somewhat of Yu Yu Hakusho which is always a good thing :33


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 14, 2012)

Again!! 022
Billy Bat 090
Code Breaker 199
Hajime no Ippo 990-994


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 14, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 609
Bleach Ch. 519


----------



## Ernie (Nov 14, 2012)

Bleach
Code Breaker 
Naruto 

After Naruto's chapter I stopped, I was too shocked to read more mangas. What an epic, amazing, awesome, ... chapter, Kishi is back!!!!!


----------



## taydev (Nov 14, 2012)

Bleach 516


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 14, 2012)

Naruto 609
Bleach 516


----------



## Mochi (Nov 14, 2012)

Shindere Shoujo to Kodoku na Shinigami ch.1 -4

Damn it's good


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 14, 2012)

beelzebub chaoter 181.

freezing chapters 108 & 109.


----------



## Brian (Nov 14, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 90
_Liar Game_ Ch. 161
_Toriko_ Ch. 212


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.104)
_Bleach_ (Ch.516)
_Chuu x2 Trap_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.42-43)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.19-20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.609)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.46)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.6)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 15, 2012)

Bleach 516
Naruto 619


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 15, 2012)

Toriko chapter 212.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 15, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.120-124
Kangoku Gakuen c.48


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 15, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 144-145
Shaman King Flowers Ch. 2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2012)

*Monday*

Senran Kagura: Guren no Hebi chap. 7

*Tuesday*

Magi chap. 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.39)
_Freezing_ (Ch.109)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.6)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.115)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.48)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.26)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.20-23)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.21)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.43)


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 16, 2012)

Ratman chap 46 (again) 


Note: Fatman is a fucking boss


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 16, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 499
Shaman King Flowers Ch. 3
Air Gear Ch. 146-156


----------



## Kurokocchi (Nov 16, 2012)

Kuroshitsuji chapter 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.17-18)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.7)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.171)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.7)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.23)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.209)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.181-182)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2012)

*Friday*

Medaka Box chap. 171
Freezing chap. 109


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail 308
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 176
The Breaker: New Waves 093


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 17, 2012)

akira volume 3


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.125-128
Hita-Hita *[Oneshot]*
XO Sisters c.13 *[Reread]*


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 17, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 157-166


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 17, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock 111
Kuroshitsuji 75
Fairy Tail 308


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 17, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 308.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2012)

*Saturday*

Shinsekai yori chap. 1-4

*Raw chapters read*

Kagaku na Yatsura chap. 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2012)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Senpai ni Josou o Shiirareteimasu_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.385)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.176)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.7-8)
_Needless_ (Ch.106)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.20)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.18)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.38)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 18, 2012)

Haikyuu!! 027
Skip Beat 194


----------



## Hariti (Nov 18, 2012)

Area no Kishi 105
Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji 17


----------



## Stringer (Nov 18, 2012)

Green Blood c.14
Feng Shen Ji c.19


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2012)

*Sunday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 56
Magi chap. 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.151)
_In Bura!_ (Ch.7)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.24) *[/Complete]*
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.124)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.56)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.16)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.51)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.38)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.37)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.324)


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> 
> _GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.151)
> ...



Koharu no Hibi ended way too quickly. O

Koharu no Hibi 24
GE 149
Kimi no Iru Machi 206
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 56
Aoi Hana 47
Prunus Girl 38


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 19, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 019
Nisekoi 1-7


----------



## Stringer (Nov 19, 2012)

Green Blood c.15
Diamond Dust c.20


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 19, 2012)

*Monday*

Freezing chap. 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cross Manage_ (Ch.4)
_Freezing_ (Ch.110)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.27)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.206)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.23-24)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 20, 2012)

Drifters 032
Sket Dance 216


----------



## taydev (Nov 20, 2012)

Bleach 517


----------



## Stringer (Nov 20, 2012)

One Piece c.689
Fist of the Blue Sky c.129-131
Hungry Joker c.2
Kangoku Gakuen c.49
Bleach c.517


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 20, 2012)

naruto chapter 610.

bleach chapter 517.

one piece chapter 689.

freezing chapter 110.


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 20, 2012)

Naruto 610
Bleach 517


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 20, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 610
Bleach Ch. 517
Air Gear Ch. 167-177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.40-41)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Vol.5 One-Shot)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.28)


----------



## eternalxpessimist (Nov 21, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 610
FMA Ch. 104
xxxHolic Ch. 211


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 21, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 182.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 21, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.132-146
Green Blood c.1-15 *[re-read]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.517)
_Boku wa Senpai ni Josou o Shiirareteimasu._ (Ch.2)
_Chang Idol_ (One-Shot)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.50)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.7)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.498-499)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.7)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.610)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Missing_Nin (Nov 22, 2012)

claymore
kiwaguro no brynhildr
freezing
naruto
bleach
one piece


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 22, 2012)

*VAMPIRE KNIGHT*

): Not ready for it to end just yet


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 22, 2012)

Bleach 517
Liar Game 162
Naruto 610
One Piece 689


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 22, 2012)

Kuroko no Basuke 190


----------



## Stannis (Nov 22, 2012)

Zombie powder vol 1,2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.18-19)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.42)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.3)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.177)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.172)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.57)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.8)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.450)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.210)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.7)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.183)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thursday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 57
Medaka Box chap. 172


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 23, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 309.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 23, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
Pok?mon Special
The God of High School


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 23, 2012)

Hajime no Ippo 996
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 177
Soul Eater 103


----------



## Hariti (Nov 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail 309
Orange 9


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 23, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 500


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail 309


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 23, 2012)

soul eater chapter 104.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2012)

*Today:*

_Amahara-kun +_ (Ch.1)
_Bamora!_ (Ch.1)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.309)
_Hana to Harinezumi_ (Ch.6)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.49)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.31-32)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.52)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.21-22)
_Wa!_ (Ch.20-22)


----------



## Lord of Rage (Nov 24, 2012)

Medaka Box 172
Kiwaguro no Brynhildr 31 and 32
History's Strongest Disciple 500
Fairy Tail 309
Black Butler 65


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 24, 2012)

Gamaran 163


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 24, 2012)

katakoi triangle chapters 1-7.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

*Today:*

_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.74)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.386)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.20-21)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.66)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.125)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.107)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.325)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 25, 2012)

Code Breaker 200
Drifters 033
Haikyuu!! 028
Hajime No Ippo 996-997
The Breaker: New Waves 094


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 25, 2012)

the breaker: new waves chapter 94.

blood and steel chapters 25-34.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 25, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.147-149
Blood and Steel c.34
Feng Shen Ji c.20
Diamond Dust c.21
Hungry Joker c.3


----------



## DarkSoulZ (Nov 25, 2012)

Re-read One Piece Volume Volume 57/58 and 59.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sunday*

Otome Youkai Zakuro chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.9)
_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.2)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.140)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.40)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.88)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.217)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 26, 2012)

Code Breaker 201
Sket Dance 217


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 26, 2012)

Air Gear Ch. 178-202


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2012)

*Today:
*
_
15: Meisetsu Kougyou Koukou Rugby Bu_ (Ch.9)
_Amahara-kun Plus_ (Ch.2)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.51)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.19)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.130)
_Freezing_ (Ch.111-112)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.37)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.23)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.83)
_Nana to Kaoru: Black Label_ (Ch.28)
_Nyan Koi!_ (Ch.32)
_Wa!_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 27, 2012)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 164
Photo Kano: Your Eyes Only chap. 1-4 and SP ch. 1


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 27, 2012)

Hajime No Ippo 998


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 27, 2012)

freezing chapter's 111 & 112.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 27, 2012)

_Gantz_ 374
_Hapi Mari_ 36
_Noblesse_ 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.43)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.15)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.45)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.59)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.500)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 28, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Freezing chap. 111


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto 611
Bleach 518
Kuroko no Basket 191
Sun-Ken Rock 112


----------



## taydev (Nov 28, 2012)

Bleach 518


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 611
Bleach Ch. 518
Air Gear Ch. 203-210


----------



## moonxcandycane (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto chapter 611


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.518)
_Crime Zone_ (Ch.3-9)
_Kono Onee-san wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.16)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.189-191)
_Naruto_ (Ch.611)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.137)
_Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei_ (Ch.14)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.23)
_Upotte!! _(Ch.16-35)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 29, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Naruto chap. 602-611
Toriko chap. 203


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 29, 2012)

naruto chapter 611.

bleach chapter 518.

one piece chapter 690.

beelzebub chapter 183.


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 29, 2012)

Bleach 518
Naruto 611
One Piece 690


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2012)

Naruto chapter. Bleach chapter. One Piece chapter. Tower of God 1-13. Karate Shokoshi Kohinata Minoru 170-173


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2012)

Green Blood c.16
Diamond Dust c.22


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2012)

*Thursday*

Senran Kagura: Shoujotachi no Shinei chap. 14
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.105)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.181-183)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.33-36)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.58)
_Pajama na Kanajo_ (Ch.23)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.184)


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2012)

Liar Game 163
Nisekoi 8-16


----------



## Baby Joe (Nov 30, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 501


----------



## dhilonv (Nov 30, 2012)

The Breaker: New Waves 095


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.150-153
Shuumatsu no Laughter c.1


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 30, 2012)

Fairy Fail 310


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.310)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.39)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.8)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.50)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.173)
_Porte Tricolore_ (Ch.1-2)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.211)
_Wa!_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2012)

*Friday*

Medaka Box chap. 173


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 1, 2012)

Fairy Tail 310


----------



## Brian (Dec 1, 2012)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou _Ch. 1-8
_Toriko_ Ch. 213
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 88
_Liar Game_ Ch. 163


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 1, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 310.

toriko chapter 213.

freezing chapter 113.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Epic *Magi* CH 165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.32)
_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.22-23)
_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.7)
_Freezing_ (Ch.113)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.1)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.7)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.29)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.22)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.8)
_Okujou-hime_ (Ch.19)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.501)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2012)

*Saturday*

Magi chap. 165


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 2, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 178
Sket Dance 218-220


----------



## Stringer (Dec 2, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.21
Bouken Erekitetou c.1-4 [_Reread_]
Kangoku Gakuen c.50


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 2, 2012)

magi chapters 1-50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.23)
_Frogman_ (Ch.55)
_GE ~Good Ending~ _ (Ch.152)
_In Bura!_ (Ch.8)
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.17)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.178)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.12)
_Needless_ (Ch.107)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.218-220)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.26)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.35)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.326)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 3, 2012)

Again!! 023
Crows 84-85


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 3, 2012)

magi chapters 51-75.

claymore chapter 133.

rosario + vampire II chapter 59.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2012)

Battle Angel Alita Last Order c.114
Kangoku Gakuen c.51


----------



## Stannis (Dec 3, 2012)

Hunter 200-340


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2012)

*Monday*

Highschool DxD chap. 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2012)

*Today:*

_
3 Gatsu no Lion_ (Ch.31)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.13)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.8)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.387)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.31)
_Intel Senpai_ (Ch.1-2) *[/Dropped]*
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.126)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.59)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2012)

Assassination Classroom chapters 1-21


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 4, 2012)

Haikyuu!! 030
Hajine No Ippo 1000


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 4, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 192


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga chap. 1-6.5
Freezing chap. 112-113
Sankarea chap. 32

*Raw chapters read*

Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga chap. 7-15
Freezing chap. 114-117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.30)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.4.5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.192)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.53)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Brian (Dec 5, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 31
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 91-92


----------



## taydev (Dec 5, 2012)

Bleach 519


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 612
Bleach Ch. 519
Air Gear Ch. 213-214


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto 612
Bleach 519


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 6, 2012)

naruto chapter 612.

bleach chapter 619.

one piece chapter 691.

hunter x hunter special.

magi chapters 76-130.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2012)

*Today:*



_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.44)
_Bleach_ (Ch.519)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.15)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.207-208)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.612)
_Past Future_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi chap. 1
Shingeki no Kyojin chap. 1


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 6, 2012)

Bleach 519
Naruto 612
One Piece 691


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 6, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 184.

magi chapters 131-150.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

*Thursday*

Sankarea chap. 33

*Raw chapters read*

Medaka Box chap. 174
Rising x Rydeen chap. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.184)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.52)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.2)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.72)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.54)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.33)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.61)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 7, 2012)

Bleach 511.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 7, 2012)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 179
Nisekoi 17-25
Silver Spoon 061
The Breaker 096


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 7, 2012)

Black Joke chapter 1-4

It looks quite good, will carry on reading this series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*FT 311*

I might drop this manga soon, no reason to keep reading such a mess. Is not even amusing anymore.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 7, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter. Chapters 9-17.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2012)

Berserk vol6


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 7, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 502


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

*Friday*

Medaka Box chap. 174


----------



## taydev (Dec 8, 2012)

Rock Lee SOY ch 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2012)

*Today:*



_Evergreen_ (Ch.9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.311)
_Hatsukoi Lovers_ (One-Shot)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.10)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.179)
_My Girl_ (Ch.39-40)
_Onna no Ko Kenkyuukai_ (One-Shot)
_SS Sisters_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.212)


----------



## Brian (Dec 8, 2012)

_Toriko_ Ch. 214
_Liar Game_ Ch. 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.141)
_Baketeriya_ (Ch.1-13)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.6)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.45)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.502)
_Wa!_ (Ch.25) *[/Completed]*
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Lord of Rage (Dec 9, 2012)

Code: Breaker - Chapters 168-201


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 9, 2012)

toriko chapter 214.

fairy tail chapter 311.

magi chapters 151-165.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 9, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 022


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2012)

Green Blood c.17
Shingeki no Kyojin c.40
Fist of the Blue Sky c.154
Ashita Dorobou c.24-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_8♀1♂_ (Ch.20)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.6-7)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.11)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.193)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.174)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.19)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.60)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.8)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.327)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2012)

*Sunday*

Shingeki no Kyojin chap. 2-5
Magi- chap. 166


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 10, 2012)

Fairy Tail 311


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2012)

*Today:*



_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.26-28)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.53)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.1)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.61)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.24)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.22
Heroes of the Spring and Autumn c.0 & 1
Hungry Joker c.4-5


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 11, 2012)

Molester Man ch1-9
Minamoto-kun Monogatar ch1-58 (seriously, don't know the fuck came up with me.)

Cage Of Eden ch178
Noblesse ch262


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.155-167


----------



## Stannis (Dec 11, 2012)

Berserk vol8
Hunterxhunter last chap
Id volume 14


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 37-38
Ao no Exorcist chap. 37-41
Toki to Eien - Toki Towa chap. 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2012)

*Today:*



_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.198-201)
_Fuko Neko_ (Ch.8)
_Himegoto_  (Ch.8-9)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.8)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.209)
_My Girl_ (Ch.41)
_SKET Dance_ (Special)
_Urasai_ (Ch.2)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2012)

Onani Master Kurosawa ch1-31
dat feeling...
I was like,...
>
>:rofl

>
> (for a couple of pages)
>
>
>


----------



## Stringer (Dec 12, 2012)

One Piece c.692
Bleach c.520
Fist of the Blue Sky c.168-171


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 12, 2012)

Naruto 613


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 12, 2012)

Naruto 613
Bleach 520
Kuroko no Basket 193


----------



## taydev (Dec 12, 2012)

Bleach 520
Naruto 613


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 12, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Rising x Rydeen chap. 6-7
To LOVE-Ru chap. 8-43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.45)
_Bleach_ (Ch.520)
_Choku!_ (Ch.20-21)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.20)
_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.153-154)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.3-4)
_Love Plus: Rinko Days_ (Ch.1-11) *[/Complete]*
_My Girl_ (Ch.42)
_Narcissus Tomo-chan_ (One-Shot)
_Naruto_ (Ch.613)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.35)
_Onna no Ko Play_ (One-Shot)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.6-7)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 13, 2012)

Yesterday:
Bleach 520
Naruto 613
One Piece 692
Skip Beat 195

Today:
Liar Game 164
Soul Eater 104


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thursday*

To LOVE-Ru chap. 44-152

*Raw chapters read*

Freezing chap. 117-118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.185)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.75)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.180)
_Love Plus: Nene Days_ (Ch.1-5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.127)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.62)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.221)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.28)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Maj_o (Ch.39)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 14, 2012)

Nisekoi 26-39
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 180
Sket Dance 221


----------



## Stringer (Dec 14, 2012)

Blood and Steel c.35
Diamond Dust c.23


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 15, 2012)

*Friday*

To LOVE-Ru chap. 153-162.5[*Complete*]
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 59
Medaka Box chap. 175
To LOVE-Ru Darkness chap. 1-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2012)

*Today:*



_Horimiya_ (Ch.1-10)
_Kasukabe Koukou Josou-bu_ (Extra)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.59)
_Onna no Ko Tokidoki Otoko no Ko_ (Extra)
_Otoko no Musume Days_ (Ch.4)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.3)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.40)


----------



## monochrome00 (Dec 15, 2012)

soul eater 104
gekkou spice 
onepunch-man 4


----------



## Stannis (Dec 15, 2012)

Berserk 90-125


----------



## taydev (Dec 15, 2012)

Rock Lee SOY ch. 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.41)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.106-107)
_Boku to Boku_ (Ch.4)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.11)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.11)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.5)
_Love Plus: Manaka Days_ (Ch.1-6)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.175)
_Mise Koi!_ (One-Shot)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.47)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.40-41)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 16, 2012)

naruto chapter 613.

bleach chapter 520.

one piece chapter 692.

beelzebub chapter 185.

toriko chapter 215.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 16, 2012)

The Breaker New Waves 097


----------



## Stringer (Dec 16, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji c.23
XO Sisters c.14


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 16, 2012)

d gray man chapter 217.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 16, 2012)

Green Blood chap. 17


----------



## monochrome00 (Dec 16, 2012)

Soul Eater c.105 RAW
Shaman King: Flowers c.8
Onepunch Man c.18.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2012)

*Today:*




_Arisa?_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.116)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.6)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.67)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.60)
_Onee-chan ga Mamotte Ageru!_ (Ch.2)
_Over Image_ (Ch.3)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.46)
_Sisplus_ (Ch.1)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.34)
_Trauma Ryoushi Kesshou_ (Ch.1-2)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.328)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2012)

*Sunday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 60


----------



## Saishin (Dec 17, 2012)

Sket Dance chap. 5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

*Monday*

Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 20-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_Genshiken_ (Ch.82)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.11)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.33)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.1)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 18, 2012)

Bleach 521
D-Grayman 217
Naruto 614
One Piece 693


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 18, 2012)

naruto 614


----------



## taydev (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto 614
Bleach 521


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 18, 2012)

naruto chapter 614.

bleach chapter 521.

one piece chapter 693.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2012)

One Piece c.693
Battle Angel Alita: Last Order c.116
XO Sisters c.15-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.521)
_D.Gray-man _(Ch.217)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.32)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.1)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.7)
_Love Plus: Kanojo no Kako_ (Ch.1-3) *[/Complete]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.614)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.47)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.5)
_Rewrite: Side-B_ (Ch.6)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.5)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.8)
_Toki to Eien - Toki Towa_ (Ch.2)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.28)
_Yankano!_ (Ch.5) *[/Complete]*


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Yesterday only Naruto cause I was in shock after reading it. Epic chapter, but so unexpected.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 19, 2012)

Berserk 125-145


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Boshi said:


> Berserk 125-145



Good stuff, ey.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon chap. 1-6
Medaka Box chap. 176
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 61
To Love-Ru Darkness Bangaihen ch. 10
Binbougami ga! chap. 35-43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2012)

*Today:*

_
Beelzebub_ (Ch.186)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.46)
_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.1-4)
_Dousei Chuu!!_ (One-shot)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.128)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.176)
_My Girl_ (Ch.43-44) *[/Complete]*
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.3)
_Ore no Kanojo ni Nanika_ (Ch.1)
_Re-Kan_ (Ch.1)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.7)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.22-23)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness: Bangaihen_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

Just have read the latest chapters from Arigatō from 1994-1995 today (on work moehaha). And yes, top 10 stuff.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 20, 2012)

Billy Bat 093
Liar Game 165


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 20, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 186.

gantz chapter 375.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2012)

Diamond Dust c.24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.5-14)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.8)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.61)
_Omaera Minna Damasareteiru!_ (One-Shot)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.5)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.27)
_Seitokai Tantei Kirika_ (Ch.3)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 21, 2012)

*Thursday*

Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga chap. 7
Binbougami ga! chap. 44-46
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! chap. 1-10


----------



## monochrome00 (Dec 21, 2012)

Onepunch Man chapter 19


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 21, 2012)

Hajime no Ippo 1001
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 181
Nisekoi 40-48
The Breaker: New Waves 098


----------



## taydev (Dec 21, 2012)

Vagabond ch 1-40


----------



## Stannis (Dec 21, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji 2-9


----------



## Baks (Dec 21, 2012)

Just HSDK 503


----------



## SaskeKun (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleach 521
Naruto 614


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.29-30+EX) *[/Complete]*
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.14)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.4)
_Half & Half_ (Ch.3)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.181)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.194-195)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.19)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.4)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.65-66)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.13)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.42)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 22, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 024
Fairy Tail 312


----------



## taydev (Dec 22, 2012)

Vagabond 41-75


----------



## haegar (Dec 22, 2012)

Gilrs the Wilds 70


----------



## Stannis (Dec 22, 2012)

Feng Shen Ji  10-23
Berserk 146-152


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 22, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 312.

magi chapters 166 & 167.


----------



## Brian (Dec 22, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 93


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 22, 2012)

*Saturday*

Magi chap. 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.14.5)
_Daiteito Etranger Sousasen_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.312)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Molester Man 14 & Molester Man 14.5.

Great series. And despite its name, there doesn't actually happen any molestation...except of Sachiko


----------



## taydev (Dec 23, 2012)

Vagabond 76-100


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail (Ch.312)
Tower of God (Vol 2, Ch. 44)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.15)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.34)
_Fudanshism - Fudanshi Shugi_ (Ch.15-17)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.22)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.52-53)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.8)
_Kokuhaku_ (Ch.7-8)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.33)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.14)
_Rika_ (Ch.12)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Stringer (Dec 24, 2012)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.172-175
Ashita Dorobou c.29-31 *[END]*


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 24, 2012)

Code Breaker 202-203
Worst 124


----------



## Imagine (Dec 24, 2012)

Shingeki no kyojin ch 21 - 30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.1-5)
_Boku no Koto Suki ni Natte_ (Ch.4)
_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.16)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.388-389)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.14)
_Josou Debut_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.210)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.129)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.1)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.55-56)


----------



## Luna (Dec 25, 2012)

Dragonball Z (chapters 87-120)

Sailor Moon (chapters 21-34)

And that was about it for me.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 25, 2012)

Oyasumi punpun c.19-26


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

Berserk 155-164


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 25, 2012)

*Gokujou Drops Chapter 3-25[End]

Ga-Rei Chapter 1-3

Bleach Chapter 124-182*
I'm definitely gonna catch up on Bleach!


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 25, 2012)

Assassination Classroom 025
Crows 086
Kuroko no Basket 154-156


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2012)

*Today:*


_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.6-8)
_Boku wa Hajikko ga Suki_ (Ch.7)
_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.17)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_. (Ch.11)
_Gaku☆Ou - The Twinkle Star Story_ (Ch.2)
_Ikebukuro Hatsu Zensekai Yuki_ (Ch.2)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.89)
_Love Tyrant_ (Ch.3)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.6)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.13)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.16)
_Ore to Ichino no Game Doukoukai Katsudou Nisshi_ (Ch.2)
_Saki_ (*Ch.1-106*)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.503)


----------



## Stannis (Dec 26, 2012)

Berserk 165-200


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 26, 2012)

Nisekoi 049-055
Sket Dance 222-223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.142-143)
_Dennou Alice to Inaba-kun_ (Ch.4)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.55)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.9)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.10)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.26)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.36)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.4-5)
_Saki: Achiga-hen episode of side-A_ (Ch.1-17+Special)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.19-20) *[/Complete]*
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.222-223)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.16)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.19-20)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.36)
_Uwa-Koi_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 27, 2012)

naruto chapter 615.

bleach chapter 522.

one piece chapter 694.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 27, 2012)

One Piece c.694
Oyasumi Punpun c.27-29
Diamond Dust c.25


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2012)

Haikyuu 031


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2012)

*Thursday*

Naruto chap. 612-615
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha chap. 1-7
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha Gaiden - Madoromi no Onna Mahou Tsukai chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2012)

*Today:*




_Bleach_ (Ch.522)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.173-Ch.181)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.12)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.21)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.76)
_Naruto_ (Ch.615)
_Needless_ (Ch.108)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.62)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.38.5)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Brian (Dec 28, 2012)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 89


----------



## taydev (Dec 28, 2012)

Bleach 522
Vagabond 101-123


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 28, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 187.

biorg trinity chapter 1.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 28, 2012)

Bleach 522
Haikyu!! 032
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 182
Naruto 615
One Piece 694
The Breaker New Waves 099


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.187)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.182)
_Kimi no Tame Nara!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.46)
_Love so Life_ (Ch.51)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.177)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.8)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.15)
_Sexual Hunter Riot_ (Ch.9)


----------



## taydev (Dec 29, 2012)

Starting, and trying to catch up on a few series:

Vagabond 124-140
Fairy Tail 15-20
Slam Dunk 1
Blade of the Immortal 1
Amatsuki 1
D. Gray-man 1


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2012)

*Friday*

Medaka Box chap. 177
Witch Craft Works chap. 17


----------



## Stannis (Dec 29, 2012)

Berserk 201-220


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 29, 2012)

toriko chapter 217.


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 29, 2012)

Haikyu!! 033


----------



## Hariti (Dec 29, 2012)

_Sukitte Ii Na Yo_ 29-30


----------



## taydev (Dec 29, 2012)

Vagabond 141-167
Fairy Tail 20-30


----------



## Stannis (Dec 29, 2012)

Berserk 121-131


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 29, 2012)

d gray man chapter 218.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2012)

*Today:*



_Blade Play_ (Ch.1-16)
_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.18-20)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.13)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.28-33)
_Nozomi x Kimio_ (Ch.8)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.67)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.30)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.17-18)


----------



## taydev (Dec 30, 2012)

Naruto 615


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baketeriya_ (Ch.14)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.14)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.218)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.21+Omake)
_Freezing_ (Ch.114)
_God Eater - The Summer Wars_ (Ch.4-5)
_Himegoto+_ (Ch.4)
_Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku_ (Ch.9)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.13)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.84)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.57)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.100)
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.9)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.23-24)
_Sukitte Ii na yo._ (Ch.25-28)


----------



## Hariti (Dec 31, 2012)

_Area no Kishi_ 109
_D.Gray-man_ 218
_Kuroko no Basket_ 196
_Skip Beat!_ 196
_Sukitte Ii Na Yo_ 32
_Viewfinder_ 41


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 31, 2012)

D.Gray-man 218
Soul Eater 105


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

Berserk 230-245 epic shit


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 31, 2012)

soul eater chapter 105.

freezing chapter 114.


----------



## Justice (Dec 31, 2012)

Berserk volume 15. Guts is fighting the apostles in the misty valley.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Frogman_ (Ch.56)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.10)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.47-48)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.196)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.17)
_Nisekyuu!!_ (Nisekoi x Highkyuu Crossover Oneshot)
_Seirei Tsukai no Kenbu_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.329)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 1, 2013)

Baki: Son of Ogre (Baki vs Pickle fight completed)

Christ, it's such a nightmare trying to find any chapters with english texts. I want Baki vs Big Daddy battle, already!


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Ch 1-31. 
_OnePunch Man_ Ch 21


----------



## Hariti (Jan 1, 2013)

_Hapi Mari_ 38-40 [/finished]
_Noblesse _265
_Sukitte Ii Na Yo_ 33
_Puchitto Hajiketa_ 1


----------



## Hebe (Jan 1, 2013)

One Piece 200-217 

done with the Baroque Works thingy


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 1, 2013)

btooom! chapters 1-30.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 1, 2013)

Volumes 23-28 of JJBA part 3.
170-230 for Hunter x Hunter


----------



## 115 (Jan 1, 2013)

Soul Eater 105, Ao No Exorcist 42 and D.Gray-Man 218. All of which were mildly boring, I just want the latest One-Punch man chapter to come out already.


----------



## taydev (Jan 2, 2013)

Vagabond 168-170
D. Gray-man 2-8
Amatsuki 2-3
Fairy Tail 31-35
Slam Dunk 2-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2013)

*Today:*


_Ani Koi_ (Ch.4)
_Chikan Otoko_ (Ch.21) *[/Complete]*
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.41)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.40)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.130)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.62)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.23)
_Rika_ (Ch.13)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.12)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.138)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.22)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 2, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo 1002
Nisekoi 056
Nisekyuu!!


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2013)

Berserk >270


----------



## Sure (Jan 2, 2013)

New Prince of Tennis 91.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 2, 2013)

btooom! chapters 31-52.

claymore chapter 134.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baketeriya_ (Ch.14.5)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.47+Special)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.50-52)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.182)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.202-204)
_Freezing_ (Ch.115)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.155)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.16) *[/Complete]*
_God Eater - The Summer Wars_ (Ch.6-7) *[/Complete]*
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.23-24)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.27)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.59-2)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.16)
_Sukitte Ii na yo._ (Ch.29-33)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

*Wednesday*

Freezing chap. 114-115


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 3, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 034
Onepunch-Man 001-021


----------



## Hariti (Jan 3, 2013)

_Ao no Exorcist _42
_Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji _18
_Sukitte Ii Na Yo _34


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 3, 2013)

freezing chapter 115.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 3, 2013)

Gintama 427-429


----------



## taydev (Jan 3, 2013)

Vagabond 170-200


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.144-146)
_Boku to Kanojo no Game Sensou_ (Ch.1)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.38)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.34)
_Joshikousei Kagishi Saki_ (Ch.11) 
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.183)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.2)
_Ore no Kanojo ni Nanika Youkai_ (Ch.2)
_Pajama na Kanojo_ (Ch.25)
_RealPG_ (Ch.10-12)
_Scape-God_ (Ch.4)
_Sense_ (Ch.15)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.33)
_Working!_ (Ch.104)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 4, 2013)

*Thursday*

Binbougami ga! chap. 47
To LOVE-Ru Darkness chap. 27


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 4, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 026
Molester Man 001-010
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 183
The Breaker New Waves 100


----------



## Stannis (Jan 4, 2013)

Berserk >300


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 4, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 313.


----------



## krakonfive (Jan 4, 2013)

Sun Ken Rock Chapters 100-113


----------



## Zeno (Jan 4, 2013)

Ultimo, volume 5, 6, and 7. And 8.


----------



## taydev (Jan 4, 2013)

Vagabond 201-212
D. Gray-man 9-20
Fairy Tail 36-50


----------



## Jagger (Jan 4, 2013)

The Breaker: New Waves - chapter 100.
Fairy Tail - 313.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 4, 2013)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.176-178
She can not bear it c.1-13 *[reread]*
Diamond Dust c.26-27
Feng Shen Ji c.24
Snow Blind *[One-shot]*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2013)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.313)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.32)
_Imouto Loveru_  (Ch.1)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.29-40)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.24)
_Sukitte Ii na yo._ (Ch.34-35)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.214)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 5, 2013)

fuyu hanabi chapters 1-6.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 5, 2013)

Fairy Tail 313


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 5, 2013)

Just began my fifth re-read of Ichigo 100% 1-4.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2013)

Monster c.1
Diamond Dust c.28


----------



## Rene (Jan 5, 2013)

Kubera 22-121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.147)
_GE: Good Ending_ (Ch.156) *[/Complete]*
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.101)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.5)
_Seven Sisters_ (Ch.5)


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 6, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 194-196
Sun-Ken Rock 113


----------



## Brian (Jan 6, 2013)

_Liar Game_ Ch. 166


----------



## taydev (Jan 6, 2013)

Vagabond 213-237


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 6, 2013)

Liar Game 166


----------



## Hariti (Jan 6, 2013)

_Fairy Tail_ 313
_Sukitte Ii Na Yo_ 35-36


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 7, 2013)

*Sunday*

Kagaku na Yatsura chap. 1
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 62
Magi chap. 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2013)

*Today:*



_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.17)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.390)
_Hikaru to Hikari_ (Ch.2)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.24)
_Riko to Haru to Onsen to Iruka_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.504)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.224)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.39)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.43)


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 7, 2013)

*Today:*

Horimiya chap. 14
One Piece chap.1-7
Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo chap.43
Good Ending chap.156
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap.41-45


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 7, 2013)

Sket Dance 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2013)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.148)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.31)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 8, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 035


----------



## Saishin (Jan 8, 2013)

Chrono Crusade vol.8 (last volume)


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 8, 2013)

Zippy Ziggy 1-20


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 8, 2013)

king of hell chapters 1-50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.10)
_Balance Policy_ (Ch.9)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.31)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.183)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.11-14)
_In Bura!_ (Ch.9)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.39)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.29)


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 9, 2013)

*Today*

Cage of Eden - Ch.183
The Breaker: New Waves - Ch.91-100
Girl the Wild's - Ch.1-12
Psyren - Ch.1-9
Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic - Ch. 27-32


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 9, 2013)

Zippy Ziggy 21-69


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 9, 2013)

Berserk - Volume 10


----------



## Stannis (Jan 9, 2013)

Vagabond Vol10+11


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2013)

Monster c.2-3
Fist of the Blue Sky c.179
Feng Shen Ji c.25
XO Sisters c.17


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter, chapters 156-185.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 9, 2013)

freezing chapter 116.

king of hell chapters 51-100.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2013)

*Today:*



_Aiyoku no Eustia_ (Ch.9)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.149)
_Denkigai no Honyasan_ (Ch.1)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.22)
_Freezing_ (Ch.116)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.35)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.17)
_My Doll House_  (Ch.15)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.37)
_Tora Kiss: A School Odyssey_ (Ch.8)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 10, 2013)

Code Breaker 204-205


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 10, 2013)

King of hell chapters 101-150.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2013)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.150)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.56)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.11)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.211)


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 10, 2013)

*Thursday*

Oda Nobuna no Yabou Ch. 5
Freezing Ch. 116
Kimi no Iru Machi Ch. 211
Gamaran Ch. 1-5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2013)

*Thursday*

Freezing chap. 116


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

*Today*
*Nanatsu no Taizai* ch.9
*Gamaran* ch. 171
*Freezing* ch.116


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 11, 2013)

Molester Man 011-018
Silver Spoon 063
The Breaker New Waves 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2013)

*Today:*



_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.25)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.18) *[/Complete]*
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.6-7)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

*Freezing Zero* ch.6
*MADAN NO OU TO SENKI* ch. 8


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2013)

God of High School - chapter 90.
Fairy Tail - chapter 314.
Shingeki No Kyojin - chapter 40/41.
The Breaker: New Waves - chapter 101.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2013)

*Friday*

Freezing Zero chap. 6


----------



## Imagine (Jan 12, 2013)

The Breaker: NW ch.101

Shingeki no Kyojin ch.41

Kingdom of Zombie ch.3

God of High School ch.1 - 20


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 12, 2013)

*Friday*

Fairy Tail Ch. 314
Horimiya Ch. 15
The Breaker:New Waves Ch. 101
Cavalier of the Abyss Ch. 63
Kamisama Hajimemashita Ch. 89


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 12, 2013)

Fairy Tail 314
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 184
Skip Beat 196


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2013)

Today:


_Baby Steps _(Ch.151-152)
_Baketeriya_ (Ch.15)
_Denki-Gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.1-5)
_Dracu-Riot!_ (Ch.9)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.314)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.15)
_Holy Knight_ (Ch.1-12)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.184)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.34)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.131)
_Photo Kano - Sweet Snap_ (Ch.12)
_Porte Tricolore_ (Ch.3)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.40)
_RealPG_ (Ch.13)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.63)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.41)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.215)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.108)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2013)

*Saturday*

Fairy Tail chap. 306-314


----------



## Imagine (Jan 13, 2013)

Nanatsu no Taizai ch.10

God of High School ch.21 - 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2013)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.153)
_Big Order_ (Ch.11)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.53)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.205-206)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.77)
_Masamune-kun no Revenge_ (Ch.3)
_Pajama na Kanojo._ (Ch.26) *[/Complete]*
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.47)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.139)
_Yaotsukumo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 14, 2013)

Haikyu!! 036
Molester Man 019


----------



## GMF (Jan 14, 2013)

Medaka Box ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49_ (Ch.1-15)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.154)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.15)
_Gun X Clover_ (Ch.9)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.391)
_High Kyuu!!_ (Ch.36)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.12)
_Iinazuke Kyoutei_ (Ch.5)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.52)
_Momo no Musume!_ (Ch.1)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.3)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.8)
_Rising x Rydeen_ (Ch.8)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_ (Ch.505)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.64)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.330)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 14, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 314.

king of hell chapters 151-203.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 14, 2013)

Magi ch.169

The God of High School ch.41 - 60


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2013)

*Monday*

Magi chap. 169
High School DxD chap. 22.5


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

magi chapter 169.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 15, 2013)

Vagabond vol19+20


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2013)

The God of High School ch. 71 - 90 Caught up.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 15, 2013)

Silver Spoon 064
Sket Dance 225


----------



## GMF (Jan 15, 2013)

*Medaka Box ch.2*
*Rave Master ch.1*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

soul eater chapter 106.

king of hell chapter 204.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49_ (Ch.16-42)
_Blade Play_ (Ch.17)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.78)
_Horimiya_ (Ch.15)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.25)
_Kebukurohatsu, Zensekai Yuki!_ (Ch.3)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.212)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.73)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.10)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.48)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.4)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.225)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.18)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.49)


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 16, 2013)

Bleach 523
Haikyuu!! 037-038
Naruto 616


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 16, 2013)

naruto chapter 616.

bleach chapter 523.

one piece chapter 695.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2013)

*Today:*

_AKB49_ (Ch.43-76)
_Bleach_ (Ch.523)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.24)
_Naruto_ (Ch.616)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.102)
_Soutaisei Moteron_ (Ch.1)


----------



## GMF (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bleach - ch.523*
*Naruto - ch.616*
*Rave Master - ch.02*


----------



## taydev (Jan 16, 2013)

Bleach 523


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 17, 2013)

One Piece 695
Silver Spoon 065


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 17, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 188.

toriko chapter 218.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2013)

*Today:*

_
AKB49_ (Ch.77-85)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.188)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.43)
_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.5)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.16)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.38)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2013)

JJBA: Battle Tendency Vol. 6-7
JJBA: Diamond Is Unbreakable Vol. 41


----------



## GMF (Jan 17, 2013)

*Medaka Box - ch.03*
*Rave Master - ch.03*


----------



## Riordan (Jan 17, 2013)

naruto 616
bleach 523
one piece 695
berserk 16
soul eater 28


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thursday*

Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 22
Medaka Box chap. 178
Ikusaba Animation chap. 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 18, 2013)

area d chapters 1-32.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 18, 2013)

vagabond vol 28+29


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.180-187
Monster c.4-11


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 18, 2013)

Haikyuu!! 039
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 185
Magi 008-027
Molester Man 020-021


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 18, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 506


----------



## Hariti (Jan 18, 2013)

Area no Kishi 110
Fairy Tail 315
Honto Yajuu 12
Kuroko no Basket 197
Silver Spoon 65


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 18, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 315.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

_Donten Prisim Solar Car _Ch. 5 - 9
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ Ch. 1 - 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2013)

*Today:*



_AK49_ (Ch.86-94)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.184)
_Ikusaba Animation_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.185)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.178)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.63)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.5)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.9)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.1-2)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.216)
_Tokage no Ou_ (Ch.9)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.34+special)


----------



## Riordan (Jan 18, 2013)

Vagabond Vol 9


----------



## GMF (Jan 18, 2013)

*Fairy Tail - ch.315*
*Medaka Box - ch.04*
*Rave Master - ch.04*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2013)

*Friday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 63
Naruto chap. 616
Fairy Tail chap. 315


----------



## Stannis (Jan 19, 2013)

vagabond vol30 almost caught up


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 19, 2013)

Fairy Tail 315
Haikyuu!! 040-041
The Breaker: New Waves 102
Worst 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49_ (Ch.95-106)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.155)
_Baketeriya_ (Ch.16)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.315)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 20, 2013)

cage of eden chapter 185.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 20, 2013)

Fairy Tail 315
Soul Eater 106


----------



## Saishin (Jan 20, 2013)

Naruto chap 506-510


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2013)

*Today:*



_Akame ga Kill!_ (Ch.33 & 33.5)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.185) *[/Complete]*
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 3rei!!_ (Ch.2)
_Hammer Session_ (Ch.25)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.392)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.132)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.26-27
Diamond Dust c.29


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2013)

*Sunday*

Magi chap. 170


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 21, 2013)

Code Breaker 207
Rookies 216
Shokugeki no Soma 007
Sket Dance 226


----------



## Hariti (Jan 21, 2013)

_Ao Haru Ride_ 25
_Last Game_ 15
_L-DK_ 37-38
_Omamorishimasu, Dokomademo_ 4
_Orange Marmalade_ 72


----------



## Riordan (Jan 21, 2013)

Vagabond Vol 10+11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2013)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.57)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.213)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.58)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.226)
_Uwagaki_ (Ch.2)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 21, 2013)

*Monday*

Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 1-22


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 22, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 186


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 22, 2013)

Ao no Exorcist 41 - 42


----------



## Saishin (Jan 22, 2013)

World Embryo 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2013)

*Today:*


_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.87-88)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.83)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _(Ch.186)
_Momo no Musume!_ (Ch.2)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.57)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.85-86)
_Over Image_ (Ch.4.5)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.9)
_Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi_  (Ch.506)
_Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.17)
_Shishunki na Adam_ (Ch.3)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.12)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.331)


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 22, 2013)

*Tuesday*

Sun-ken Rock Ch. 114-115
Cavalier of the Abyss 65-67
Usotsuki Lily Ch. 58-58.5
Kimi ni Iru Machi Ch. 213


----------



## GMF (Jan 22, 2013)

*Today.*

Rave Master - ch.05-09


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 22, 2013)

freezing chapter 117.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tuesday*

Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 23-27
Shishunki na Adam chap. 3
Rotte no Omocha! chap. 1-14
Freezing chap. 117

*Raw chapters read*

Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 28-29


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 23, 2013)

One Piece 696
Bleach 524
Naruto 617


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2013)

Gamble Fish 087-088


----------



## Saishin (Jan 23, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 1-2


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 23, 2013)

Magi 028-030


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 23, 2013)

Naruto Ch. 617
Bleach Ch. 524


----------



## Saishin (Jan 23, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 3-4


----------



## Stannis (Jan 23, 2013)

Bleach 524
one piece 696
Feng Shen Ji 24-27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2013)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.524)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.207)
_Freezing_ (Ch.117)
_Fuko Neko_ (Ch.9)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.64)
_Naruto_ (Ch.617)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.1-2)
_Toradora Special - Takasu Ryuuji's Moderate Cooking for Everything_


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2013)

Fist of the Blue Sky c.188-193
One Piece c.696
Okusan c.2
Monster c.12-15


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 23, 2013)

naruto chapter 617.

bleach chapter 524.

one piece chapter 696.

magi chapter 170.

toriko chapter 219.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2013)

*Wednesday*

Rotte no Omocha! chap. 15-18


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 24, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 027
Bleach 524
Crows 087
Magi 031-048
Naruto 617
One Piece 696


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)

Fairy tail 71
Ao No Exorcist 24
Dragonball 315
Black Lagoon 5


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 24, 2013)

D.Gray-Man 217-218


----------



## Hariti (Jan 24, 2013)

Kuroko no Basket 198
Ookami Shoujo to Kuro 19
Vampire Knight 89


----------



## Stringer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hito Hitori Futari c.28-31
Diamond Dust c.30
Fist of the Blue Sky c.194-195
Fist of the North Star c. 1-7 *[Re-reading]*


----------



## Saishin (Jan 24, 2013)

Naruto chap 511-514
World Embryo vol 6
Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 5-6


----------



## SaskeKun (Jan 24, 2013)

Naruto 617
Bleach 523 + 524


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2013)

*Today:*



_8♀1♂_ (Ch.21)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.189)
_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.48)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.18)
_Mahou Shoujo of the End_ (Ch.7)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.179)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.59)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.3-4)
_Tadashii Kodomo no Tsukurikata!_ (Ch.21)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.29)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.44-45)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 24, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 189.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 24, 2013)

*Thursday*

Naruto (Ch. 617)
Beezlebub (Ch. 189)
Nisekoi (KOMI Naoshi) (Ch. 59)
Vampire Knight (Ch. 89)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2013)

*Thursday*

Rotte no Omocha! chap. 19-29
Medaka Box chap. 179
Zetsuen no Tempest chap. 23
Binbougami ga! chap. 48
Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 64
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chap. 39


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2013)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 90
_Toriko_ Ch. 219
_Liar Game_ Ch. 167


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 25, 2013)

Liar Game 167
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 187
Magi 049-058
Silver Spoon 066


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 25, 2013)

Fairy Tail 316


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 507


----------



## Hariti (Jan 25, 2013)

Fairy Tail 316
Silver Spoon 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2013)

*Today:*



_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.58)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.12)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.187)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.90)
_Mayo Chiki_ (Ch.24)
_Otome x Ranbu_ (Ch.5) *[/Complete]*
_Sankarea_ (Ch.34-35)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.66)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.217)


----------



## Rene (Jan 25, 2013)

Cage of eden 166-185
Bartender 84
Fairy Tail 316
HSDK 507
Green Blood 18
Magician 250-251
Medaka box 179
Akama ga Kill 33-33.5


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 25, 2013)

Fairy tail 72-74
Ao No Exorcist 25
Black Lagoon 6-8


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2013)

Green Blood c.18
Fist of the North Star c. 8-11 *[Re-reading]*
Fist of the Blue Sky c.196-199


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 25, 2013)

*Friday*

Fairy Tail (Ch. 316)
Area No Kishi (Ch. 110-111)
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch. 507)
Sexless Friend (Ch. 4-9)
Phantom King (Ch. 22)
Orange Marmalade (Ch. 1-23)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 26, 2013)

*Friday*

Sankarea chap. 34-35
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun chap. 2-7
Fairy Tail chap. 316
Naruto chap. 617


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 26, 2013)

_*Tsukihime*_ volumes 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 26, 2013)

fairy tail chapter 316.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 26, 2013)

Green Blood chap 18


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 26, 2013)

Fairy Tail 316
Haikyu!! 042
Shokugeki no Soma 008


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 26, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter 335 - 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2013)

*Today:*


_/Blush-DC: Himitsu_ (Ch.9-15)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.156)
_Baketeriya_ (Ch.10)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.1-23)
_Chu Bra_ (Ch.42)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta._ (Ch.15)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.13)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.79-80)
_History Strongest Disciple Kencihi_ (Ch.507)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.109)


----------



## Saishin (Jan 26, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin chap 10
Sket Dance chap 7
Blood Lad chap 1-2-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.107-108)
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.13)
_Bonnouji_ (Ch.24)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.316)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.393)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.117)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.214)
_Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei_ (Ch.14)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.47)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.6)
_Ore ga Heroine wo Tasukesugite Sekai ga Little Mokushiroku!?_ (Ch.6)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.10)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.17)


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 27, 2013)

Vinland Saga (Chapters 49-52).


----------



## GMF (Jan 27, 2013)

Rave Master - ch.10-12


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sunday*

Magi chap. 171


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

magi chapter 171.


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2013)

_Couverture_ Ch. 2-3
_Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth_ Ch. 20


----------



## Saishin (Jan 28, 2013)

Blood Lad chap 5-6


----------



## Sassy (Jan 28, 2013)

One Piece 696 (finally caught up in re-reading it)

​


----------



## Stannis (Jan 28, 2013)

Berserk 332-333
Vagabond 290-301


----------



## GMF (Jan 28, 2013)

Rave Master - ch.14-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2013)

*Today:*


_Dagasy - Houkago Chounouryoku Sensou_ (Ch.3)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha._ (Ch.26)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.30)
_Kitsune no Akuma to Kuroi Madousho_ (Ch.14)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.49-50)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.133)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.65)
_Needless_ (Ch.109)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.24)
_Saki_ (Ch.107-108)
_Tsuki Tsuki_ (Ch.20)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.332)


----------



## sadino (Jan 28, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin 1-41.

Really great.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2013)

*Monday*

Minamoto-kun Monogatari chap. 65
Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai chap. 28


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

Battle Angel: Last Order c.115-116
Monster c.16
Fist of the Blue Sky c.200
Fist of the North Star c.18-21 *[Re-reading]*


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 29, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 188
Sket Dance 227


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 29, 2013)

Gintama 431
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 20


----------



## Saishin (Jan 29, 2013)

Sket Dance chap 8
Shingeki no Kyojin - Attack on Titan chap 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2013)

*Today:*


_Genshiken_ (Ch.84)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.188)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.28)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.197)
_Renai Shimasen ka?_ (Ch.10)
_SKET Dance_ (Ch.227)
_Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Stringer (Jan 29, 2013)

Fist of the North Star c.22-27 *[Re-reading]*


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 29, 2013)

Just started on Vagabond. It is fucking manly.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been trying to find the last three chapters of Ilegenes online. Other than that I reread Vassalord and caught up with Aphorism.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)

Berserk 237-245
Claymore 34-37


----------



## Azeroth (Jan 30, 2013)

Naruto 617-618


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 30, 2013)

Naruto 618
One Piece 697
Bleach 525


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 30, 2013)

Fairy tail 83-88
Black Lagoon 11-15
One Piece 697


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 30, 2013)

Bleach 525
Naruto 618
One Piece 697


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 30, 2013)

naruto chapter 618.

bleach chapter 525.

one piece chapter 697.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2013)

*Today:*


_Binbougami ga!_ (Ch.49)
_Bleach_ (Ch.525)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.23)
_Kamisama Dolls_ (Ch.28)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.68)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.51)
_Mahouka Koukou no Yuutousei_ (Ch.6)
_Naruto_ (Ch.618)
_Oku-san_ (Ch.3)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.451-455)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.2)
_Sis plus_ (Ch.2-3)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.18)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Stannis (Jan 30, 2013)

Bleach 525
One piece 697
Vinland Saga vol 3-6


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2013)

beelzebub chapter 190.

toriko chapter 220.

kuroshitsuji chapter 77.


----------



## Addams (Jan 31, 2013)

Rin-ne vol 10. 

Not bad, not great but not bad.


----------



## dhilonv (Jan 31, 2013)

Assassination Classroom 028
Code Breaker 208
Liar Game 168
Magi 059-068
Onepunch-Man Special
Ookiku Fukirabutte 025b-053-057
Rookies 207
Soul Eater 106


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 31, 2013)

*Naruto* Chapter 618
*Bleach* Chapter 525
*One Piece* Chapter 697


----------



## Hariti (Jan 31, 2013)

Ao no Exorcist 43
Bleach 525
Konya mo Nemurenai 10
Kuroko no Basket 199
Naruto 618
Noblesse 269
One Piece 697
Viewfinder 42


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2013)

Blood and Steel c.36
Hito Hitori Futari c.31-32
Okusan c.3
Fist of the North Star c.28-29 *[Re-reading]*
Fist of the Blue Sky c.201-204


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2013)

Claymore (135).
God of High School (93).


----------



## Justice (Jan 31, 2013)

That good ole' JJBA.

Chapters 203-211


----------



## Azeroth (Jan 31, 2013)

Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 28
Bleach 525
Naruto 618
Noblesse 269
One Piece 697


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2013)

*Today:*



_Aiko Desho!_ (Ch.1-33)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.190)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.59)
_Dethrone_ (Ch.3)
_Gisou Honey Tra_p (Ch.3)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.37)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.198-199)
_Love So Life_ (Ch.53)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Ch.1-7)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.60)
_Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne_ (Ch.7)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.456)
_Tonari no Seki-kun_ (Ch.21)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 1, 2013)

*Thursday*

Ao no Exorcist chap. 42-43
Freezing: Zero chap. 7


----------



## Keary ♥ (Feb 1, 2013)

Bleach 525
Naruto 618
Fairy Tail 88-94


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 1, 2013)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 189
Magi 069-086
The Breaker New Waves 103


----------



## Lezu (Feb 1, 2013)

Holyland 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.33-35)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.317)
_Gisou Honey Trap_ (Ch.4)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.189)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Ch.8-14)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.60)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.48)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.218)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.41)
_Twins Game_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 1, 2013)

Otoyomegatari chapter 27


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 1, 2013)

*Friday*

Fairy Tail chap. 317
Naruto chap. 618


----------



## Addams (Feb 2, 2013)

Some old Saiyuki goodness.


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail 317


----------



## Stannis (Feb 2, 2013)

Vinland saga vol9


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail 317
Shokugeki no Soma 009


----------



## Hariti (Feb 2, 2013)

Fairy Tail 317
Love Stage!! 15
Skip Beat! 197


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2013)

*Today:*



_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.109)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.36-37)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.78-81)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.180)
_Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu_ (Ch.15-37)
_Omae wo Otaku ni Shiteyaru kara, Ore wo Riajuu ni Shitekure!_ (Ch.6)
_Sensei Anone_ (Ch.3)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.5)
_Sket Dance_ (Ch.228-230)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 3, 2013)

*Saturday*

Medaka Box chap. 180
Bleach chap. 486-525
To LOVE-Ru Darkness chap. 28
Binbougami ga! chap. 49


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 3, 2013)

Kuroko No Basket 157-162
Sket Dance 228-230


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2013)

_Couverture_ Ch. 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2013)

*Today:*


_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.38)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.157)
_Denki-Gai no Honya-san_ (Ch.6-15, Extras)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.394)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.87)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.30)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunday*

To Aru Kagaku no Railgun chap. 8-30
Magi chap. 172


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2013)

*Battle Angel Alita* volumes 8-9


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 4, 2013)

Magi 087-088


----------



## Stringer (Feb 4, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji c.29
JJBA: Jojolion c.18
Kangoku Gakuen c.55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2013)

*Today:*


_AKB49: Renai Kinshi Jourei_ (Ch.110)
_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.39)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.42-43)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.108-109)
_Chu-Bra_ (Ch.43)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.208)
_Date A Live_ (Ch.6)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.74-78)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.215)
_Okujou-hime_ (Ch.20)
_Sexless Friend_ (Ch.11)
_Shishunki no Iron Maiden_ (Ch.6)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.19)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 4, 2013)

*Monday*

To Aru Kagaku no Railgun chap. 31-46


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2013)

*Battle Angel Alita: Last Order* volumes 1-3


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 5, 2013)

Shaman King Flowers chapter 10.


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 5, 2013)

Ao no Exorcist 43
One Piece 698
Naruto 619
Gintama 432


----------



## Kosorog (Feb 5, 2013)

Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei.


----------



## dhilonv (Feb 5, 2013)

Again!! 024
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 190


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2013)

One Piece c.698
Fist of the Blue Sky c.207


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

